# NHL 2021-2022



## technomancer

With the expansion draft for the Kracken and then the entry draft coming up time to put up the new thread


----------



## AdamMaz

Almost a week away, I'm very curious to see what the Kraken's lineup ends up looking like.

Already shaping up to be one hell of an off-season around the league.


----------



## technomancer

Penguins Re-Sign Forward Teddy Blueger to a Two-Year Contract

Glad to see this as I like Blueger, but can't help but wonder if this is going to be a prelude to a trade on the "get bigger and more physical" plan.


----------



## technomancer

Penguins Acquire Filip Hallander and Draft Pick in Exchange for McCann

I guess it's better than losing him in the expansion draft and gives them a (likely worthless) draft pick and a player that is exempt (Hallander has yet to play an NHL season) from the expansion draft


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars resigned Miro for 8 years, $8.45mil per. That contract is gonna be a bargain in a few years.

They also traded Jason Dickinson, the guy Seattle would most likely pick, to Vancouver for a 3rd.

Bishop is probably our best available player, because he waived his NMC voluntarily, but does Seattle take that gamble?

Part of me thinks they will, if they gamble and win they have one of the best goalies in the league. If not, they still have Dreidger.


----------



## technomancer

Yeah this whole draft is going to be really interesting. Lots of question marks and it's forcing some interesting moves. Some very good older players have been bought out that could be interesting pickups on short term deals for a bunch of teams.


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm quite convinced that Price will be going to Seattle. In the event of, we're not left dry in nets. Allen has shown that he can still play very well and I believe we had him signed for another 2 years. Primeau is a prospect that is projected to be our goalie of the future and would likely make that transition during Allen's contract.

Weber also very likely missing at least next season, will be interesting to see what we do with all of the extra money. My top priority would be a puck moving defenceman that can play in top 4, preferably a righty.

I also speculate that with the roster changes and coach Ducharme actually having practice time to tweak the team system more to his style/liking, that we will start to play more of a run-and-gun game to compensate.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> I'm quite convinced that Price will be going to Seattle. In the event of, we're not left dry in nets. Allen has shown that he can still play very well and I believe we had him signed for another 2 years. Primeau is a prospect that is projected to be our goalie of the future and would likely make that transition during Allen's contract.
> 
> Weber also very likely missing at least next season, will be interesting to see what we do with all of the extra money. My top priority would be a puck moving defenceman that can play in top 4, preferably a righty.
> 
> I also speculate that with the roster changes and coach Ducharme actually having practice time to tweak the team system more to his style/liking, that we will start to play more of a run-and-gun game to compensate.



I have few issues if Price moves on. That contract is an albatross, really. Weber might end up retiring, which actually hurts Nashville, hilariously enough.

Everyone wants a righty puck-moving D. It's going to be a top priority for a lot of teams.


----------



## JD27

Caps made a curious choice to protect Trevor Van Riemsdyk. He sat in the press box almost all season. Makes me think they bought higher of him than they showed but the Chara signing that happened last minute put a wrinkle in that. Also I wasn’t shocked to see Kuznetsov protected, but there were a lot of fans that for some reason thought Seattle taking him would be perfect. His contract is a mess and he’s been inconsistent since the cup run, but you have to get some value out of him.


----------



## AdamMaz

_"Mr Francis, why didn't you select Carey Price in the expansion draft?"

"Are you kidding? I wouldn't touch that contract with a *10.5* ft pole!"_


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> _"Mr Francis, why didn't you select Carey Price in the expansion draft?"
> 
> "Are you kidding? I wouldn't touch that contract with a *10.5* ft pole!"_


----------



## technomancer

So rumor is Kraken are going to select McCann from Toronto, which makes that trade make perfect sense. Also seeing that Tanev is the likely choice from the Pens. I'd much rather see Zucker or Pettersson go, but oh well it's still a bad contract off the books.


----------



## technomancer

For anybody interested this appears to be the correct list of picks

https://nhlrumors.com/nhl-news-seattle-kraken-leaked-picks/2021/07/21/


----------



## JD27

I feel like they are going to work some trades too. That’s not much of a team as it stands.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> I feel like they are going to work some trades too. That’s not much of a team as it stands.



Yeah sort of surprised as there isn't a really big name in the bunch. I expect quite a few trades and free agent signings. They also selected quite a few UFAs which makes me believe they are planning to be very active in free agency.


----------



## AdamMaz

Can't wait to read some analysis about this tomorrow, because my initial impression is incredibly underwhelmed. Let's hear about some of these side deals and how many 1st round picks Francis pocketed...


----------



## technomancer

Awesome the Pens open the season against Tampa in Tampa 

Going to be a tough season for the Habs next time around... losing Weber is going to hurt.


----------



## AdamMaz

On the ice, he hasn't been offering much other than The Great Neutralizer. For the past two seasons there has been lots of debate on whether Petry was realistically our #1, which held truth a lot of the time. Not as consistent and makes the occasional boneheaded move, but far more versatile than Weber. I think we'll be fine if we can find a 2nd pair D.


----------



## technomancer

So Philly now have Ellis and Ristolainen...


----------



## technomancer

Wow that is some shit... Vegas traded Fleury to Chicago for a bag of puck and didn't even contact him, he found out when he saw the twitter post.

And Caps resign Ovi for 5 years at $9.5avg


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Wow that is some shit... Vegas traded Fleury to Chicago for a bag of puck and didn't even contact him, he found out when he saw the twitter post.
> 
> And Caps resign Ovi for 5 years at $9.5avg



Wins Vezina and immediately traded for 2 rolls of clear tape and a slightly used puck bag. Slightly surprised Ovi was signed at $9.5, pretty much same salary as before. Holtby also bought out and waived, so glad Caps never extended him. Save for 22 games in the 2018 playoffs, he’s been flat out awful for a few years now.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Wins Vezina and immediately traded for 2 rolls of clear tape and a slightly used puck bag. Slightly surprised Ovi was signed at $9.5, pretty much same salary as before. Holt you also bought out and waived, so glad Caps never extended him. Save for 22 games in the 2018 playoffs, he’s been flat out awful for a few years now.



Yeah Vegas management seem like assholes. Fire Gallant after 4 bad games when they still had a winning record, jerked Fleury around and traded him for a bag of pucks AND DIDN'T TELL HIM, apparently did the same crap to Schmidt when they traded him. Should be fun watching Lehner implode now that he is the guy in Vegas.

I think the only reason that Ovi deal is what it is is the 5 year term. Every higher salary number I saw discussed was shorter term.


----------



## AdamMaz

Poor Fleury. PR aside, I get the impression this was a good move by McPhee.

With Ovi committing to 5 more years, Gretzky's all-time goal record just felt a mortal chill go down its spine.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> So Philly now have Ellis and Ristolainen...


..now Yandle too.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> ..now Yandle too.



Yikes


----------



## technomancer

And the Fleury back to Pittsburgh rumors are starting again


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I go to lunch right at 11am CT, right as free agency opens, knowing Stars signed Ryan Suter, come back 2 hours later to find out we also signed Holtby, a couple other D-men and a forward. Guess Bishop probably is done for, and apparently they're trying to trade Khudobin.

I'm okay with an Oettinger/Holtby duo, Otter will easily be the #1 there.


----------



## technomancer

I have literally no understanding of what the Pens are doing. Rodrigues was signed and Simone was brought back after being gone for a year, and they apparently signed Brock McGinn to a 4 year deal.


----------



## AdamMaz

Draft/Mailloux controversy squashed. Loaded up on solid UFAs to cover all of our clear needs. Today was a good day. Happy/Sad to see Danault go to LAK.

Chicago giving Tampa cap relief by swapping Seabrook's LTIR/retired contract for Johnson 

Grubauer signing longterm in Seattle


----------



## technomancer

The Grubauer signing surprised me.

It's a bit frustrating watching a lot of the teams in the Metropolitan making significant moves to get better while the Pens basically got worse. I'll wait and see how it shakes out by the time the puck hits the ice, but since half the games this season won't be against non-playoff teams it will be interesting seeing how it shakes out... especially with talk being that Malkin is going to miss the beginning of the season. When Malkin is healthy the Pens are still strong down the middle with Crosby / Malkin / Carter / Blueger...


----------



## AdamMaz

In a shock move, Tampa Bay forfeits the Three-peat by signing Corey Perry, all but ensuring they lose in the next Cup Finals.


----------



## AdamMaz

Eichel's agent really cranked up the burner on Buffalo's GM... I feel like I finally understand wtf has been going on there


----------



## MFB

Well, it's the end of an era for me with Bruins, my go-to guy of David Krejci is officially leaving


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Eichel's agent really cranked up the burner on Buffalo's GM... I feel like I finally understand wtf has been going on there



Eh to be fair cervical artificial disc replacement is relatively new and to put it in perspective the procedure has been done on lower back for a long time and only has an 85% success rate where the person is able to return to work. Given that I can see the Sabres being hesitant. 



MFB said:


> Well, it's the end of an era for me with Bruins, my go-to guy of David Krejci is officially leaving



Surprisingly not for another NHL team either...


----------



## technomancer

Wow...

https://www.nhl.com/news/nhl-statement-evander-kane/c-325888910

This would look way better for him if he wasn't $20+ million in debt...


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like team schedules have been announced/released for next season; 2 months until the start of regular season.


----------



## Vostre Roy

https://www.sportsnet.ca/nhl/article/glendale-terminating-coyotes-arena-lease-2021-22-season/

Nordiques hopes intensifies greatly


----------



## AdamMaz

Well played Carolina.

Although Kotkaniemi is definetely not a 6.1m player, he definitely has the potential to be. I'm not interested in draft picks and would prefer they do the cap acrobatics to keep him.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Guess they didn't granted your wish eh

Its hard to know how the discussion went with KK regarding is next contract, but it really seems that they just failed on signing him in time and got bitten in the ass for it.

Getting Dvorak seems like a consolation price, people compare him to Danault (never really watched him so I can't really tell) so were kinda back to the same state as last year's beginning of the season, minus Perry, Weber and KK.

Ain't looking that great, not gonna lie.

Edit: forgot to mention that this year's first round pick (Logan Mailloux) has been suspended indefenitely by the OHL.


----------



## AdamMaz

Either way, Bergevin looks as though he had his lunch money taken.

Dvorak strikes me as a reliable 2nd line center, less defensive than Danault with more production. I'm ok with the lineup as is, would only be worried if a centerman were to get injured.


----------



## technomancer

Pens have Matt Bartkowski and Brian Boyle on PT contracts... doubting either will make an impact, but I am at the point of zero expectations for this season already.

It'll be interesting seeing how Kotkaniemi works out in Carolina since the Habs organization was obviously not high on him.


----------



## AdamMaz

Potential is without question, consistency of progression was concerning and although its still early, I can't help but be reminded of Galchenyuk.


----------



## technomancer

Crap so now the Pens will be without both Malkin and Crosby to start the season

Crosby Undergoes Successful Wrist Procedure


----------



## technomancer

In other news ZAR has COVID and Simon and Rodrigues have not changed at all


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Crap so now the Pens will be without both Malkin and Crosby to start the season
> 
> Crosby Undergoes Successful Wrist Procedure





technomancer said:


> In other news ZAR has COVID and Simon and Rodrigues have not changed at all



As a Pens fan, I am not stoked for this season.


----------



## technomancer

shpence said:


> As a Pens fan, I am not stoked for this season.



Yeah me either. The team got worse since last year, and last year they were basically .500 against playoff bound opponents for the last half of the season.

Plus starting the season without both Malkin and Crosby after getting rid of the depth winger that stepped up whenever they were out in McCann. Unless some of the prospects show some genius the team is in trouble.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Yeah me either. The team got worse since last year, and last year they were basically .500 against playoff bound opponents for the last half of the season.
> 
> Plus starting the season without both Malkin and Crosby after getting rid of the depth winger that stepped up whenever they were out in McCann. Unless some of the prospects show some genius the team is in trouble.



This is true. Smells like another year of a first round playoff exit. I'm content as a fan with the cups we've gotten over the Crosby/Malkin/Letang tenure for a couple more years. Would like to see one last go of it but that might be hard with trading all our picks away for the past couple of years. Thanks Rutherford. We'll have to wait and see how Hextall handles things.


----------



## technomancer

shpence said:


> This is true. Smells like another year of a first round playoff exit. I'm content as a fan with the cups we've gotten over the Crosby/Malkin/Letang tenure for a couple more years. Would like to see one last go of it but that might be hard with trading all our picks away for the past couple of years. Thanks Rutherford. We'll have to wait and see how Hextall handles things.



Honestly with Syd and Malkin both out for at least the first month of the season it wouldn't be shocking to see them miss the playoffs this year. But we'll see, this team has also done crazy things so maybe Carter and Zahorna will step up at center and somebody unexpected will have an impact on D.

Or we could get a lot more of Rodrigues and Simon skating the puck in circles and not really doing anything with it and a lot of losses...

FFS it looks like Rodriguees is seriously going to be our second line center


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Honestly with Syd and Malkin both out for at least the first month of the season it wouldn't be shocking to see them miss the playoffs this year. But we'll see, this team has also done crazy things so maybe Carter and Zahorna will step up at center and somebody unexpected will have an impact on D.
> 
> Or we could get a lot more of Rodrigues and Simon skating the puck in circles and not really doing anything with it and a lot of losses...
> 
> FFS it looks like Rodriguees is seriously going to be our second line center



It seems Malkin or Crosby is usually injured for a couple weeks/months at a time most seasons and we still sneak into the playoffs but that is probably coming to an end. But yeah, the starting line-up is super weak. Maybe give Jarry the practice he needs.


----------



## technomancer

Don't mind me I'm still just annoyed as I was hoping to see a Jason Zucker-Radim Zohorna-Kasperi Kapanen line as Zohorna has been really impressive but he's getting bumped by Rodrigues... and the way Sullivan has split the groups it looks like no other younger guys are going to get a shot either. The only younger guy in the first group is O'Connor.


----------



## AdamMaz

shpence said:


> As a Pens fan, I am not stoked for this season.


As long as you bring up the defence corps at every opportunity, you will fit right in with our thread


----------



## MFB

Work offered up free tickets for Thursday's Bruins/Flyers game and I managed to snag them before anyone else. Our lines looked good, I didn't realize just how many new names we had in this off season, and last year when I ditched cable and couldn't watch the games. 

Our 2nd line is a little bit slower, but I'm hoping Hall will inject some speed back into them like when they were pairing him with Krejci, but 3rd line is also working well despite two thirds of it being transplants (Haula/Foligno). I think if they were to shake up Foligno on two the 2nd line it might bring the play up a bit, but who knows what they'll do. 4th line is entirely new names to me so I can't really comment there. Half our D core is all new to me now as well, with the returning players being Mcavoy, Grzelyck, and Carlo - and I feel like Carlo has come and gone every other year, but maybe that's just his ability to go on a hot streak and then turn ice cold.

Goalie-wise I think is where we'll be most interesting, as typically in fantasy I run two not as high starting goalie tenders and rotate depending on who I'm playing; and this feels like a real-life application of that. Ullmark has been a good starter when he was in Buffalo, but then Hutton would bounce back and show what he can do while Ullmark was on the dip. Swayman is a newcomer but he had some great games last season while backing up Rask, so the organization feels confident in his skills despite the lack of experience.


----------



## technomancer

Ooof Guentzel tested COVID positive... Tampa is going to kill the Pens opening night


----------



## AdamMaz

For years people have expected the B's to slow down and they have remained a top team... MFB do you think they can hold it together again or could this be the year?


----------



## MFB

I think even if they lose some speed, they'll still have talent and chemistry on the lines that if they utilize their lines accordingly for an offensive/defensive play, I can see them still being an upper level team.

Truthfully, Bergeron has played himself ragged every season it feels like, and between him and Marchand being two of the top leaders for just as long certainly isn't sustainable, no matter who you are.

I think once one of those pieces waves their white flag, that's when we start looking at really shaking things up and planning for some not so stellar seasons.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Price is out indifinetly for personnal reasons and will be using the NHLPA's program to help.

Wish him the best, making the big bucks doesn't cover you from having mental issues.


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Price is out indifinetly for personnal reasons and will be using the NHLPA's program to help.
> 
> Wish him the best, making the big bucks doesn't cover you from having mental issues.



Saw that, that's rough. Hopefully he's ok and gets whatever the issues are sorted out.


----------



## AdamMaz

How badly will the Bolts be spanking the Pens tonight?


----------



## Vostre Roy

Nick Suzuki signed an 8yr / 7,875mils contract this morning.

Like the kid, seems quite a lot for a first real contract (I prefer those 2-3 years "proove yourself" contract) but I guess they wanted to make sure they wouldn't loose him à la Kotkaniemi.

But in the end, I feel confident that he'll be the team's first center for the future so happy for him


----------



## AdamMaz

Pay him more than he is worth now so that the second half of the contract starts to look like a bargain with time. Similar strategy to what they did with Pacioretty, by the time he was scoring 30+ goals perennially he was still only getting paid just under $5m.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Pay him more than he is worth now so that the second half of the contract starts to look like a bargain with time. Similar strategy to what they did with Pacioretty, by the time he was scoring 30+ goals perennially he was still only getting paid just under $5m.



Yeah I get what you means, still sounds like a gamble by assuming he'll be an 80pts player in the next 2-3 years. If he does, then we'll be able to consider it a good contract. 

Time will tell!


----------



## technomancer

I look forward to watching the Pens get taken apart by Tampa tonight 

Loving that O'Conner, who was literally one of the best players in camp, only made the roster because of injuries but Simon and Rodrigues were locks


----------



## technomancer




----------



## AdamMaz

Go figure


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Go figure





Tampa just looked exhausted. The Pens played a great team game, but it definitely didn't look like Tampa from the last two years. I'll be curious how they do against Florida tomorrow night.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I loved Corey Perry being on the ice for the banner raising, probably thinking "yeah yeah I was there too"


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> I look forward to watching the Pens get taken apart by Tampa tonight =QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Muahahaha! Hey I'll take 3 empty net goals. Nice to see Boyle get on the board in his first official season game with the Pens, coming back from being off, etc.


----------



## technomancer

Got to say I love watching yinzer fans online... Jarry gives up 2 6-on-5 goals where he was screened for both and "he almost lost them the game", DeSmith gives up 5 including the OT game loser one-on-one with the shooter and goaltending wasn't the problem


----------



## shpence

I'm just waiting for Jarry to move on to a new team so we can complain that we miss him like we did with Fleury.


----------



## AdamMaz

I haven't watched more than a single period's worth of any single Habs game. Habs Lite this year, 100% real vanilla.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Habs Lite this year, 100% real vanilla.



I think they even forgot the vanilla. 100% plain, saltless and fat free!

Less than a goal per game would already be worriesome, but the 4ish goal per game against makes it even scarrier, they can't score and even less stop the other team from scoring.

4 games in folks, gonna be a long season at this pace


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Did not expect the Stars to beat the Penguins last night, pleasant surprise. Stars have looked pretty terrible in most of the games but they were able to pull it together a bit last night. Fun game to watch, though the turnovers in OT took at least 20 minutes off my life.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Did not expect the Stars to beat the Penguins last night, pleasant surprise. Stars have looked pretty terrible in most of the games but they were able to pull it together a bit last night. Fun game to watch, though the turnovers in OT took at least 20 minutes off my life.



I'm not invested enough to lose time off my life this season  Pens have been better than I expected but I also expect them getting destroyed when they play the better in-division teams.

They're also missing 3 of their top 6 right now, including Crosby and Malkin.


----------



## JD27

Kuznetsov has been good so far, like 2018 Playoff good. However, I’m worried because that version was powered by Cocaine.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

technomancer said:


> I'm not invested enough to lose time off my life this season  Pens have been better than I expected but I also expect them getting destroyed when they play the better in-division teams.
> 
> They're also missing 3 of their top 6 right now, including Crosby and Malkin.



Dallas has played the most 1 goal games in the league for a long time now, it's stressful being that close every night.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Dallas has played the most 1 goal games in the league for a long time now, it's stressful being that close every night.



Yeah Pens have been pretty good so far, they're getting my hopes up 

EDIT: ugh Jarry and Carter are in COVID protocol so now Pens top 3 centers and starting goalie are out... if this is what a Habs fan feels like I don't like it


----------



## AdamMaz

In that respect fair enough, but undefeated in regulation vs winless... you don't know what this feels like.

4 goals in 5 games (not a single game with more than 1), 30th ranked PP (5.3%) and 30th ranked PK (55.6%).


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Yeah Pens have been pretty good so far, they're getting my hopes up
> 
> EDIT: ugh Jarry and Carter are in COVID protocol so now Pens top 3 centers and starting goalie are out... if this is what a Habs fan feels like I don't like it



So essentially the Wilkes-Barre Pens vs. the Leafs on Saturday. Should be fun.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> In that respect fair enough, but undefeated in regulation vs winless... you don't know what this feels like.
> 
> 4 goals in 5 games (not a single game with more than 1), 30th ranked PP (5.3%) and 30th ranked PK (55.6%).



I was a Pens fan in the years they finished at the bottom of the league to draft Crosby, Malkin, and Fleury so sure I do... it's just not that bad this year


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Yeah Pens have been pretty good so far, they're getting my hopes up
> 
> EDIT: ugh Jarry and Carter are in COVID protocol so now Pens top 3 centers and starting goalie are out... if this is what a Habs fan feels like I don't like it



Jarry is back, confirmed false positive. Carter is out though.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I was a Pens fan in the years they finished at the bottom of the league to draft Crosby, Malkin, and Fleury so sure I do... it's just not that bad this year


I'm sure you have experienced both of those before (the similar roster situation and bad start to season), possibly at the same time before, but I felt the _current_ situation of both teams differs because you're getting results and we are not.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I'm sure you have experienced both of those before (the similar roster situation and bad start to season), possibly at the same time before, but I felt the _current_ situation of both teams differs because you're getting results and we are not.



Definitely... but I would not have been shocked with a similar losing streak with both Jarry and Carter out at this point... Jarry being back does help a bit. 

That said I'm honestly curious to see how O'Connnor does as the second line center (assuming they don't call up Zahorna).

And my condolences on the Habs performance... hopefully they improve


----------



## technomancer

And now Letang is in COVID protocol and won't play tonight.


----------



## AdamMaz

I love how everyone jumped on this immediately


----------



## technomancer

Waiting for the announcement that they've signed $10 million in players


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I love how everyone jumped on this immediately



You can hate TB and the rules for allowing that, but I can’t hate Kucherov. He’s hilarious! That dude probably would’ve said this. They put his #1 BS quote on the cup ring!


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm not usually interested in championship rings, but those are damn nice... the "#1 BS" is fantastic


----------



## AdamMaz

Who knew that Seattle actually have some pretty significant history 100 years ago... hell of a story going into tomorrow nights game vs Habs  *(click)*


----------



## technomancer

Pens recalled Bjorkqvist without sending anybody down... afraid that means somebody else they haven't announced yet may be out tomorrow.

I am honestly amazed they keep rolling with the guys that are out. It really is amazing. Top three centers, top right wing, and top defenseman out? No problem


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I am honestly amazed they keep rolling with the guys that are out. It really is amazing. Top three centers, top right wing, and top defenseman out? No problem


I think Crosby recently renewed his vows with Satan.


----------



## AxeHappy

Caught up on the Leaf "highlights" of all the games I missed while working. Every game since Oct 14th. 

This gonna be a rough season.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I think Crosby recently renewed his vows with Satan.



Sullivan is more likely... you don't need surgery for an injury when you have a deal with the devil


----------



## JD27

Ovechkin looks really good this year. He’s moving better than he has in a long while. The team also looks faster than they have for some time. The defense especially is a lot more mobile without Chara and Dillon.


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm happy to hear that, I really hope he gets the all-time record.

I know Chicago were also having a disappointing start to their year, but what the heck just happened over there?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I'm happy to hear that, I really hope he gets the all-time record.
> 
> I know Chicago were also having a disappointing start to their year, but what the heck just happened over there?



Fallout from the failure to deal with sexual assault 10 years ago... what a mess. Was just reading about it earlier today. Apparently video coach came on to and groped a player and the organization chose to ignore it for a couple weeks because playoffs.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Really starting to hope that this is a good year for drafting since the Habs will likely have a good spot at this rate...

Seems like loosing Weber, Danault and KK (plus the who knows how long Price will be out) brought the team from a Cup finalist to a bottom team.


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Really starting to hope that this is a good year for drafting since the Habs will likely have a good spot at this rate...
> 
> Seems like loosing Weber, Danault and KK (plus the who knows how long Price will be out) brought the team from a Cup finalist to a bottom team.



To be fair those are some pretty heavy losses for any team to play through.

Also, potentially the softest penalty shot ever last night  Pens did not play well at all but that call was ridiculous.


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like Eichel is going to Vegas. I thought Vegas were tight on cap and I am also surprised that the key/established player they got in return was Alex Tuch.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Looks like Eichel is going to Vegas. I thought Vegas were tight on cap and I am also surprised that the key/established player they got in return was Alex Tuch.



He doesn't count against the cap while he's hurt. This is actually a pretty risky move by Vegas.


----------



## eaeolian

Vostre Roy said:


> Really starting to hope that this is a good year for drafting since the Habs will likely have a good spot at this rate...
> 
> Seems like loosing Weber, Danault and KK (plus the who knows how long Price will be out) brought the team from a Cup finalist to a bottom team.



Price and Weber are the keys. The D has been atrocious. I'm amazed Drouin wasn't hurt worse, though.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> He doesn't count against the cap while he's hurt. This is actually a pretty risky move by Vegas.



Yeah I find it hard to believe anyone is taking that deal. The recovery on lower back artificial discs is only ~86% and they've been doing those for ages, neck is a new thing and there's no guarantee he'll be able to play again, much less at the level he was at previously... and let's face it he was one of the most overhyped guys in any of the recent draft classes. 

He's a good player but his performance has never matched his salary / ego


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> He's a good player but his performance has never matched his salary / ego



To be fair, neither has the team's, and it's not strictly his fault. I'm not a deep fan of the team - I pay attention because the Pegulas own the Bills - but there were a lot more problems than Eichel.

Maybe Vegas sees it as a fairly low-cost move that could pan out in the postseason, a la the stunt Tampa pulled last year.


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> Maybe Vegas sees it as a fairly low-cost move that could pan out in the postseason, a la the stunt Tampa pulled last year.


I would be less upset by Vegas doing it, given how documented the Eichel injury/situation has been.


----------



## JD27

The surgery may very well be risky, which is likely why the Sabres wouldn’t approve that option. However, that dude is a great player, almost a point per game over 6 seasons on the Sabres. They probably should have created a trophy just for that feat.


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm sure most people will see the McDavid goal highlight, but this one deserves more attention IMO


----------



## AdamMaz

Saturday night's game and pretty much this season summarized in a single meme:


----------



## JD27

Well with $20 million on the IR, the Caps are looking rough. Overtime is a disaster, they don’t touch the puck much if at all like against the Panthers. Some poor coaching decisions with who line up to start, maybe let the younger faster players have a chance. I guess on the plus side there was an all rookie line that scored against Philadelphia. Haven’t seen this many rookies on the team in years. The Powerplay is an an embarrassment, I think it’s safe to say it’s been figured out.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars are the only team left without a regulation win... And they've only won 4 games, lost 7. Nill and Bowness both need to go.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> I guess on the plus side there was an all rookie line that scored against Philadelphia. Haven’t seen this many rookies on the team in years.


I sometimes wonder if the Caps even draft/develop players because I seem to have in mind that they get all of the players from other teams or the market... good on them. Other than McMichael, who are the names I should look out for?



ElysianGuitars said:


> Nill and Bowness both need to go.


I get the increasing belief that Bergevin will be available by the end of the season, maybe sooner.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I sometimes wonder if the Caps even draft/develop players because I seem to have in mind that they get all of the players from other teams or the market... good on them. Other than McMichael, who are the names I should look out for?



Well a lot of that has had to do with being a team with expectations to win for the last decade. So between finishing high in the standings and trading away what picks they did get and the “win now” approach, they haven’t had a whole lot of quality prospects until now. 

Martin Fehervary is also on the team full time now, he’s looked really good with 1st pair defensive assignments. Hendrix Lapierre just got sent back to QMJHL so he could get more time and not burn his rookie year, but he looked good, just needs some more development. Should be a big part on the World Junior Team for Canada. Alexander Alexeyev had a good AHL year with the Bears in 19/20 and a KHL season when the NHL/AHL was delayed by COVID. He should be a top 4 D in the future. Alexei Protas is getting some time now due to injuries, he had a big final WHL season and a good KHL season for a 20 year old. Needs some more development but he is a huge center, 6’6” 220.


----------



## AdamMaz

I appreciate the concise analysis!


----------



## technomancer

Got to love the yinzer fans in Pittsburgh... Jarry just beat the best team in the NHL and has a 2.23 GAA and .929 save percentage playing behind a team that hasn't been healthy yet this season and has had between 1 and 3 starting D out the lineup for 90% of the games and they are STILL bitching about the kid and calling for another goalie.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Got to love the yinzer fans in Pittsburgh


First time I see/hear that expression 

I just glanced at the schedule and looks like our teams are playing each other next Thursday


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> First time I see/hear that expression
> 
> I just glanced at the schedule and looks like our teams are playing each other next Thursday



It's Pittsburgh-ese  yinzers, yinz, etc etc

That should be a fun game. I haven't caught anything beyond something about him maybe rejoining the team, have there been any updates in Price?


----------



## AdamMaz

They have the steps set out which are pretty much standard return-to-play steps, however with zero timetable/commitment... he is 100% in control of his progression/return. It could be a few weeks, a few months, maybe even long enough to pull a Kucherov... who knows.


----------



## technomancer

Cool. He's an incredibly talented player and just hope he gets things worked out


----------



## AdamMaz

Backup goalie Jake Allen is now out on concussion protocol, minimum 1 week means that next Thursday you will be up against a young backup (Montembault) or our "goalie of the future" AHL rookie (Primeau). It was a weird collision and the league's timing in signaling he be pulled was odd/delayed/hesitant, I get the impression it won't last much longer than the base 7 days.


----------



## technomancer

You should feel good, those are the games when the Pens make goalies look like Vezina candidates


----------



## technomancer

Buffalo. Freakin' Buffalo


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Buffalo. Freakin' Buffalo


You ain't seen nothin' yet, just you wait until tomorrow


----------



## ElysianGuitars

ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars are the only team left without a regulation win... And they've only won 4 games, lost 7. Nill and Bowness both need to go.


Now we've got 2 regulation wins in a row*, watch out NHL!


*to teams on the back end of a road B2B


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> You ain't seen nothin' yet, just you wait until tomorrow



A preview of tomorrow night's game


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Now we've got 2 regulation wins in a row*, watch out NHL!


Whoa, whoa, whoa... hold up. You mean to tell me it is actually possible to win consecutive games??


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa... hold up. You mean to tell me it is actually possible to win consecutive games??



You've got to figure if it's possible to lose multiple games in a row it has to be possible to win them, right? At least in theory


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> You ain't seen nothin' yet, just you wait until tomorrow



Damn you weren't kidding


----------



## AdamMaz

My usual streaming site was offline, so I was unable to witness this apparent massacre, looks like it was a small mercy. Can't wait to see the highlights for this one 

Even before this game, talks of rebuilding have started to surface. Ownership is on radio silence and needs to get off its passive ass, I can't see Bergevin coming back next year.


----------



## technomancer

Basically the Pens looked good and Habs didn't... the Habs also still have a truckload of injuries while the Pens are healthy (except for Malkin) for the first time this season. This was only the second game in a row with mostly the full roster playing.

That said I'll wait and see how the Pens do in these next two games before I start to get too interested again  Sullivan has them more or less playing the same roster as last year with Simone, Rodrigues, and McGinn substituting for the guys we lost so I don't expect a hugely different outcome.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I knew the real Stars would show up last night, they were playing a good team that wasn't on the back end of a back to back and it was one of the worst games I've ever seen this team play, even worse than any of the bankruptcy era teams. 7-2 loss to the Wild, just embarrassing. Sadder still, they didn't pull Khudobin till 7 goals, even though his backup was literally in his home town and is a far better goalie.

And to add insult to injury, they made rookie Riley Tufte (who is from the Minneapolis area) think he was playing in the game, to the point he spent his entire call-up pay on tickets for friends/family to watch him play, then literally scratched him at warmups. Dude skated around the ice thinking he was going to play that game and got scratched for a player who is not an upgrade. Absolutely disgraceful from Bowness, and he is getting dragged hard for it. Bowness and Nill both need to go.


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

Ok, that was an impressive win against Toronto. I thought sure the Pens were going to blow the game when they gave up a 1:45 3-on-5 in the last 5 minutes of the game but they killed it and Jarry still held onto the shutout.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs won their 5th game this season!

Now, can they finally win a second in a row?


----------



## AdamMaz

Against Washington, probably not!


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars beat the hell out of the Blues this weekend, was pretty surprising. Roope Hintz scored two shorthanded goals off great passes by Raffl. Totally flipped the script on the Wild loss.

Jake Oettinger is our best goalie by far and there's still a very high chance Nill sends him back down to the AHL


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Against Washington, probably not!



Well they did just make the worst team in the league look good last night, so there’s always a chance.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well they did just make the worst team in the league look good last night, so there’s always a chance.



Nah Seattle is only third worst


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> My usual streaming site was offline, so I was unable to witness this apparent massacre, looks like it was a small mercy. Can't wait to see the highlights for this one
> 
> Even before this game, talks of rebuilding have started to surface. Ownership is on radio silence and needs to get off its passive ass, I can't see Bergevin coming back next year.



Honestly, it's about damn time. Then again, as long as the stands are full (figuratively) there won't be any change. They lucked into a finals appearance in a weird year, got slaughtered, and somehow people thought they'd be contenders this year AFTER losing talent?


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Habs won their 5th game this season!
> 
> Now, can they finally win a second in a row?



So the Pens finally won a second game in a row for the first time this this season against Montreal / Toronto, can they get 3 in a row tonight?


----------



## technomancer

It IS possible to win 3 in a row


----------



## eaeolian

Defense was optional last night in Colorado, for sure.

Anyone else have ESPN+? I get it was part of my phone deal with Verizon, and all the extra hockey is pretty damn cool.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> It IS possible to win 3 in a row


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> Anyone else have ESPN+? I get it was part of my phone deal with Verizon, and all the extra hockey is pretty damn cool.


No, but I am curious: If I am not mistaken this was the first year that ESPN restarted broadcasting the NHL(?)... how is the coverage compared to other broadcasts/networks?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> No, but I am curious: If I am not mistaken this was the first year that ESPN restarted broadcasting the NHL(?)... how is the coverage compared to other broadcasts/networks?


I've only seen two ESPN+ exclusive games, both Stars games, and both were announced by Leah Hextall. I tried to give her a chance, but she is absolutely atrocious.

Tonight's Stars game is another ESPN+ exclusive and being announced by someone else so hopefully it's better.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars absolutely dummied Edmonton tonight, 4-1, held McDavid without a shot till the third period, and he only had 2 shots total in the game. Oettinger is legit, he can't be sent back down to the AHL, he's the best goalie in the entire Stars franchise.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@ElysianGuitars They sure did... I shut it off halfway through the third . Stars really putting in the work this season, gotta respect it when you don't let McDavid _McDavid_ you.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> No, but I am curious: If I am not mistaken this was the first year that ESPN restarted broadcasting the NHL(?)... how is the coverage compared to other broadcasts/networks?



I've only watched Avs games, and they just use the local broadcast team, who are pretty solid.


----------



## AdamMaz

Prediction for tonight's game: Ovechkin breaks Gretzky's all-time goal record.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Prediction for tonight's game: Ovechkin breaks Gretzky's all-time goal record.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Prediction for tonight's game: Ovechkin breaks Gretzky's all-time goal record.



Doubtful… They are playing the Washington Capitals Bears. There are so many injuries, they just might have a chance.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Doubtful… They are playing the Washington Capitals Bears. There are so many injuries, they just might have a chance.


Yes... so we will win 151-150.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Yes... so we will win 151-150.



Well… maybe not


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Doubtful… They are playing the Washington Capitals Bears. There are so many injuries, they just might have a chance.



I don't know... I'm starting to think Bergevin was cursed by a gypsy or something...


----------



## AdamMaz

Told you 2 game win streaks aren't real! Oh well, try again in about a month from now.


----------



## technomancer

So 5 wins in a row, 3 shutouts and only 2 goals against total in the 5 games... idiots are STILL talking smack about Jarry 

I'm not saying he will continue with that level of performance or that he is going to be an elite goaltender long term as it is REALLY early in his career but my god cut the kid a break...

I'm also a bit concerned that they're going to wear Jarry out as DeSmith has not been good this season so they've only given him 3 starts


----------



## AdamMaz

4-1 loss to Buffalo last night... Pittsburgh please destroy us (again) tonight so that this timid organization can work up the balls the make some real changes here.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars have won 5 of their last 6 and are on a 3 game win streak. Did not see that turnaround coming, but the biggest reason for it is Oettinger, he's leading the league in sv% and GAA and has won all 4 of his starts. He had to be pulled from the game last night after getting hit in the head, but came back to finish it out and get the win.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> 4-1 loss to Buffalo last night... Pittsburgh please destroy us (again) tonight so that this timid organization can work up the balls the make some real changes here.



Pens working hard to make your goalie look like he should win the Vezina in the first


----------



## Vostre Roy

Pretty sure its the first time I see three empty net goals in a single game.

Can't say the Pens didn't tried, Allen played a hell of a game thanks to the Habs inability to provide him with a proper defense.

See you in two weeks when the Habs win again folks!


----------



## technomancer

Pens had 3 empty net goals against the lightning earlier this season... but yeah that is unusual.

Allen played well and the Pens did their special "lets shoot 25 pucks on the ice against a goalie that is really good down low" thing.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well I wasn't too far off, according to an article I've read this morning, it was the first time in the Habs history that they scored three empty netters in the same game.

In other news, the assistant GM quit during the game yesterday, rumors are saying he was interviewed for the position of GM but was told he wouldn't be chosen and decided to quit instead. Analyst are expecting something to happen with Marc Bergevin today.


----------



## technomancer

Ottawa put Matt Murray on waivers... glad the Pens managed to unload him before the house of cards collapsed. Ottawa was nuts giving him that contract when he had never proved he could handle a starting goalie workload.

I'm curious to see who the Habs tap as GM.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Heard mention Murray had COVID pretty bad, maybe he's having post COVID issues still. I'm fairly certain Khudobin is.


----------



## AMOS

I don't think my Bruins will do much this year, they have the talent but can't consistently beat the good teams.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Montreal Canadiens GM Marc Bergevin is out, so is head of recruitment Trevor Timmins (and probably others).

Ex-NY Rangers GM Jeff Gorton would be taking the position of Director of Hockey Operation (or something along those line, lousy french translation on my end).


----------



## AdamMaz

Burn the house down


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Ottawa put Matt Murray on waivers... glad the Pens managed to unload him before the house of cards collapsed. Ottawa was nuts giving him that contract when he had never proved he could handle a starting goalie workload.



I never did understand what they were thinking, but, Ottawa.



technomancer said:


> I'm curious to see who the Habs tap as GM.



With the Gorton hire, the money is on a bi-lingual (because Molson CANNOT let that go) dark horse candidate that Gorton can groom. It's not a bad move, honestly, given how the current Rangers were built. The current Habs have been propped up by Price for too long, and it covered Bergevin's mistakes - but after the draft ridiculousness this year, the KK thing, and the lack of depth in the organization he could no longer be covered for.


----------



## eaeolian

Vostre Roy said:


> Montreal Canadiens GM Marc Bergevin is out, so is head of recruitment Trevor Timmins (and probably others).
> 
> Ex-NY Rangers GM Jeff Gorton would be taking the position of Director of Hockey Operation (or something along those line, lousy french translation on my end).



He's the EVP of Hockey Operations. Hopefully this means he's a wall between the hockey side and the business side, because they desperately need that before they fall to the point that the Bell Centre is empty. Nostalgia only takes you so far.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

See my avatar. The man is unstoppable.


----------



## AdamMaz

soul_lip_mike said:


> See my avatar. The man is unstoppable.


For now at least...


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> For now at least...




I remember that save, it was ridiculous. Pretty sure that would also have been his 3rd had it gone in?

What I can’t figure out is, how can this be his best start ever? At 36…


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> I remember that save, it was ridiculous. Pretty sure that would also have been his 3rd had it gone in?
> 
> What I can’t figure out is, how can this be his best start ever? At 36…


All I remember was that was a very late-season game and that that happened in the dying seconds of a tied 3rd period. Breathtaking save in its own right, amplified by the moment. I don't recall it denying a potential hatty, but I do believe it was the Caps that went on to ultimately win the game.

My guess is that Ovechkin is being used much more efficiently, making him also more effective. On a personal level, I'm thinking his young son inspires and motivates him too.


----------



## technomancer

Jarry literally stole a point for the Pens last night against Calgary, he was amazing. They finally lost in the 7th round of a shootout.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars on a 6 game win streak, 7 game home win streak, and Jake Oettinger is 5-0-0 with sparkling stats. What is this team?

Well TBH this is how I expected them to look before the season, it just took a lot of adversity to get there.


----------



## AdamMaz

Some thoughts as I glance over the standings across the league roughly 1/4 of the season in...


Metropolitan is still insanely competitive... to think *NYI* are last in the division is crazy, what is going on over there?! NYR . Seeing NJ over .500 and the Hughes contract, it will be interesting to see where they go from here.

Aside from *Florida* [], almost no surprises in the Atlantic. Interesting to see *Detroit* as a wildcard team.

Central looks like it is an even tighter division than the Metropolitan. I'm wondering just how good *Minnesota* will be long term, is Kaprizov that good/enough?

I really hope for the *Oilers* to have team success and they look like they are finally ready to take the next step. I love that *Calgary* their rival and other canadian team are fighting for the top spot in the Pacific. I've been quietly enjoying *Anaheim*'s success, I had been keeping a small eye on their rebuild the past few years.

There is video of Eichel skating for the first time post-op, in his new Vegas gear, great to see. Apparently Tyler Johnson (CHI) just got the same surgery too.

In *Habs* news... the new Vice President Gorton (great choice) watched the team in person for the first time yesterday (4-1 loss to the Avs who played the night before) and saw a fan throw their jersey on the ice. I don't think I have EVER seen a fan here do that before. I'm actually dreading next week, as we play Tampa Bay at home next Tuesday. Not looking forward to all of the "this was the Stanley Cup Finals matchup from just a few months earlier... now look at this dumpster fire".


----------



## technomancer

The Islanders have A LOT of injuries and had IIRC something crazy like 7 guys in COVID protocol... they're missing pretty much then entire team except for the 4th line and I think their goalies last I looked.

I'm really curious to see if the Wild can maintain too...


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> The Islanders have A LOT of injuries and had IIRC something crazy like 7 guys in COVID protocol... they're missing pretty much then entire team except for the 4th line and I think their goalies last I looked.
> 
> I'm really curious to see if the Wild can maintain too...



I also think that the Isles started with long stretch (first 12 games or so) on the road waiting for their new arena to be ready to hold the home games.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> Some thoughts as I glance over the standings across the league roughly 1/4 of the season in...
> 
> 
> Metropolitan is still insanely competitive... to think *NYI* are last in the division is crazy, what is going on over there?! NYR . Seeing NJ over .500 and the Hughes contract, it will be interesting to see where they go from here.
> 
> Aside from *Florida* [], almost no surprises in the Atlantic. Interesting to see *Detroit* as a wildcard team.
> 
> Central looks like it is an even tighter division than the Metropolitan. I'm wondering just how good *Minnesota* will be long term, is Kaprizov that good/enough?
> 
> I really hope for the *Oilers* to have team success and they look like they are finally ready to take the next step. I love that *Calgary* their rival and other canadian team are fighting for the top spot in the Pacific. I've been quietly enjoying *Anaheim*'s success, I had been keeping a small eye on their rebuild the past few years.
> There is video of Eichel skating for the first time post-op, in his new Vegas gear, great to see. Apparently Tyler Johnson (CHI) just got the same surgery too.
> 
> In *Habs* news... the new Vice President Gorton (great choice) watched the team in person for the first time yesterday (4-1 loss to the Avs who played the night before) and saw a fan throw their jersey on the ice. I don't think I have EVER seen a fan here do that before. I'm actually dreading next week, as we play Tampa Bay at home next Tuesday. Not looking forward to all of the "this was the Stanley Cup Finals matchup from just a few months earlier... now look at this dumpster fire".


Kaprizov is definitely that good. I want to hate him because he won the Calder over Robertson, but I just can't. He's gonna be pretty damned stellar for a long time.

And looks like Robertson is as well


----------



## playstopause

AdamMaz said:


> In *Habs* news... the new Vice President Gorton (great choice) watched the team in person for the first time yesterday (4-1 loss to the Avs who played the night before) and saw a fan throw their jersey on the ice. I don't think I have EVER seen a fan here do that before. I'm actually dreading next week, as we play Tampa Bay at home next Tuesday. Not looking forward to all of the "this was the Stanley Cup Finals matchup from just a few months earlier... now look at this dumpster fire".



I can't remember a jersey being thrown on the ice either. At 300$ a piece, it says a lot. About time, me thinks. We need a 360 change with this team. 

So... who should be the next GM?


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> I also think that the Isles started with long stretch (first 12 games or so) on the road waiting for their new arena to be ready to hold the home games.



Yeah there was that as well... and I think it was more than 12 games. Pretty crazy.


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm pretty open to most of the candidates, in good part knowing that Gorton will be looking over their shoulder. I dig the thought of Roy and am curious what Darche could bring from Tampa.


----------



## playstopause

Yeah, I think they'd both be a great fit. But people will always want Roy until they try him.


----------



## technomancer

Philly fired Vigneault and Therrien and then Canucks fired Green and Benning. Whole bunch of coaching and GM jobs open


----------



## ArtDecade

technomancer said:


> Philly fired Vigneault and Therrien and then Canucks fired Green and Benning.



That is only because it is easier to fire them than the whole team.


----------



## technomancer

ArtDecade said:


> That is only because it is easier to fire them than the whole team.


----------



## AdamMaz

First Therrien, then Julien... I guess its only a matter of time before Vigneault ends up back in Montreal to complete the trifecta of second chance Quebecois coaches.


----------



## AdamMaz

Dear Tampa Bay Lightning,

Screw you.


Sincerely,

- Adam


----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars tied their franchise record win streak of 7 games on Monday. They've scored 3 or more goals in every single win and let in 2 or less (mostly less). Going back to Nov 13th they've had only 1 loss, the blowout loss to Minnesota, for a 9-1-0 record. Currently tied with Colorado for 2nd in the division with the exact same record.


----------



## AdamMaz

That is perfect 



ElysianGuitars said:


> Stars tied their franchise record win streak of 7 games on Monday. They've scored 3 or more goals in every single win and let in 2 or less (mostly less). Going back to Nov 13th they've had only 1 loss, the blowout loss to Minnesota, for a 9-1-0 record. Currently tied with Colorado for 2nd in the division with the exact same record.


One hell of a turnaround!


----------



## playstopause

AdamMaz said:


> First Therrien, then Julien... I guess its only a matter of time before Vigneault ends up back in Montreal to complete the trifecta of second chance Quebecois coaches.



No. Just no.


----------



## playstopause

Vostre Roy said:


>


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


>




Milano batted a goal in against the Caps the game before as well. That line was very good all around against them. Zegras reminds me a lot of Patrick Kane, very skilled.


----------



## technomancer

Crap Guentzel is now out week to week...


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars streak ended last night, didn't get that 8th win. They were up 4-2 in the 3rd, but in the last 10 minutes Vegas scored 3 unanswered. Sucks, but oh well. Stars scored 3 of their 4 goals on the PP, which was amazing, but at even strength they looked absolutely atrocious, Vegas was all over them the whole game.


----------



## AdamMaz

Rutherford was named new president of the Vancouver Canucks, thoughts techno?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Rutherford was named new president of the Vancouver Canucks, thoughts techno?



 about sums it up... he was becoming erratic toward the end of his time with the Pens and walked out because he was asked to wait until after the season to discuss a contract extension. Good luck to them.

On another note I'm expecting the Pens to get spanked tomorrow night by the Caps... fortunately it's one of the ESPN+ exclusive games so I won't have to watch it


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> about sums it up... he was becoming erratic toward the end of his time with the Pens and walked out because he was asked to wait until after the season to discuss a contract extension. Good luck to them.
> 
> On another note I'm expecting the Pens to get spanked tomorrow night by the Caps... fortunately it's one of the ESPN+ exclusive games so I won't have to watch it



Between injuries and COVID protocol the Capitals have no chance of winning that one.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Between injuries and COVID protocol the Capitals have no chance of winning that one.



I'll be more than happy to be wrong, but not betting on it.

Also just watched the clip from the end of the Hawks / Habs game... Flower got his 500th win and it was really cool hearing the Montreal fans chanting Fleury


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Also just watched the clip from the end of the Hawks / Habs game... Flower got his 500th win and it was really cool hearing the Montreal fans chanting Fleury


Not sure why, because we love the local players... its just the Penguins that we hate(d)!


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Between injuries and COVID protocol the Capitals have no chance of winning that one.



Did you get to see the game? It may be because I'm watching the highlights but it seems like nobody had any sustained zone time


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Ben Bishop's career is officially over.

https://www.dallasnews.com/sports/s...grvY1uKVRU7l4eiLJu8pPxf10EjB3V84wfHkIj6WXWslg

I got to see him play on Thursday in the AHL, it was brutal. I'm glad I got to see his last game, wish it was under better circumstances.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Ben Bishop's career is officially over.
> 
> https://www.dallasnews.com/sports/s...grvY1uKVRU7l4eiLJu8pPxf10EjB3V84wfHkIj6WXWslg
> 
> I got to see him play on Thursday in the AHL, it was brutal. I'm glad I got to see his last game, wish it was under better circumstances.



That's a shame, he was an amazing talent.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Did you get to see the game? It may be because I'm watching the highlights but it seems like nobody had any sustained zone time



I only saw the last 10 minutes of the game. From the Caps blog I follow they said they played pretty poorly all game, lots of bad passing and rust. They didn’t have a game since Monday and half the week of practice was cancelled due to COVID concerns.


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Ben Bishop's career is officially over.


As a divisional rival, he was a pain in the ass. Respect.


----------



## AdamMaz

techno, please tell your boys to be gentle tonight.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> techno, please tell your boys to be gentle tonight.





EDIT: they let you score as many as the Caps did, I think that counts


----------



## playstopause

AdamMaz said:


> techno, please tell your boys to be gentle tonight.



That didn't work out.


----------



## eaeolian

Man, I grow more thankful I retained being a Colorado fan after Roy retired every day. 

This Habs team is freakin' terrible.


----------



## AdamMaz

I don't think I have ever, in the history of all teams, seen one more thoroughly decimated than this. I could only imagine what this would be like without Jake Allen.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Bipolar Stars are back to lose all progress they've made.


----------



## JD27

League is on enhanced COVID protocols until 1/7. Omicron variant has been reported as well.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Tomorrow's game vs the Bruins has been postponed due to Covid.

Just when the team was on a brand new winning streak, I could smell the cup already with yesterday's dominant win.


----------



## JD27

Wow, Backstrom plays first game of season and immediately into COVID protocol. Kuznetsov and Dowd also out on protocol, so that leaves McMichael as the only NHL center and he’s a rookie. Add that to Garnet Hathaway and Trevor van Riemsdyk also on protocol and Mantha on LTIR. This is goin got be an ugly one.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Just when the team was on a brand new winning streak, I could smell the cup already with yesterday's dominant win.


"Do 2 game win streaks really exist? Find out next week!"


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> "Do 2 game win streaks really exist for the Habs? Find out next week!"



Fixed that for you


----------



## technomancer

This was absolutely ridiculous...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Fixed that for you


----------



## technomancer

Just saw a headline on a local news site that the NHL is shutting down starting the 22nd and starting up again the 26th, including a shutdown of all facilities and practices.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Just saw a headline on a local news site that the NHL is shutting down starting the 22nd and starting up again the 26th, including a shutdown of all facilities and practices.



Hard to avoid at this point, it’s getting ridiculous. The Caps played their last game with one of their Top 6 players forwards. It was literally the Washington Bears on ice. A few teams were already shutdown through Christmas and cross-border travel was shut down.


----------



## AdamMaz

Can't wait to see what creative formula Bettman comes up with this year to squeak the Habs into the playoffs


----------



## JD27

And like that Schultz and Sprong on protocol and apparently Hayes from Flyers too. League decided to have mercy on the Washington Bears and postpone the game. So no games until after Christmas at this point.


----------



## technomancer

Taxi squads are back, Pens went from zero to six guys on protocol.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sad to see the World Juniors get cancelled.
How refreshing to see the Lightning get spanked 9-3 (Panthers) 
Fun stat from tonight's Habs game... our whole lineup was a combined $18.9 million on the cap... THAT is how badly decimated we are


----------



## AdamMaz

Cale "McDavid" Makar


----------



## ElysianGuitars

https://twitter.com/SpokedZ/status/1478529695012507650

Thought this was pretty hilarious. Wes McCauley is great. 

Dallas finally gonna play a game again tomorrow.


----------



## technomancer

Pens were due to blow one, they were actually approaching moving past teams in front of them in the standings 

Good game by the Stars, and they move to 4 in a row.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

I missed most of the first walking my dogs, saw it was 2-0 and thought it was basically over. Glad for the comeback. Oetter really clamped things down after the 2 in the first.


----------



## AdamMaz

I've always disliked Bruce Boudreau, but seeing how Vancouver has been winning, does he actually have some merit after all..? 

And when did Nashville make their way to the upper echelon of the standings? 

Bye Evander Kane 

Elysian, what do you think about Klingberg requesting a trade?


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I've always disliked Bruce Boudreau, but seeing how Vancouver has been winning, does he actually have some merit after all..? ?



He always finds a way to get a lot out of teams… just not in the playoffs.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> I've always disliked Bruce Boudreau, but seeing how Vancouver has been winning, does he actually have some merit after all..?
> 
> And when did Nashville make their way to the upper echelon of the standings?
> 
> Bye Evander Kane
> 
> Elysian, what do you think about Klingberg requesting a trade?


He was asked about it today, said he didn't request a trade but he's not really happy with negotiations basically coming to a halt.


Evander Kane might be one of the dumbest NHLers in the league, maybe of all time. Hopefully he's out of the league for good now.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Evander Kane might be one of the dumbest NHLers in the league, maybe of all time. Hopefully he's out of the league for good now.



I will almost guarantee some team will sign him, just hope it doesn't end up being the Pens


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Cale "McDavid" Makar




I was watching that game - I get a lot of Avs games now thanks to ESPN+ - and I couldn't believe it when it went by in real time. Then I saw it in slo-mo and it was even more ridiculous.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Cale "McDavid" Makar




I was watching that game - I get a lot of Avs games now thanks to ESPN+ - and I couldn't believe it when it went by in real time. Then I saw it in slo-mo and it was even more ridiculous.


----------



## eaeolian

Also, the Avs are the most ridiculous O-zone pressure team I've ever seen right now. When Makar's out there it's like having four forwards.


----------



## eaeolian

Also, the Avs are the most ridiculous O-zone pressure team I've ever seen right now. When Makar's out there it's like having four forwards.


----------



## technomancer

I think I'm done watching the late Pens games. Every time I actually watch one they get killed


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> I think I'm done watching the late Pens games. Every time I actually watch one they get killed



Didn’t they win like 10 straight?


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Didn’t they win like 10 straight?



Yep but not when I stayed up until 1 and had to get up for work the next day 

They've dropped 2 of their last 3, they've got 5 starting forwards out with COVID right now unfortunately. The loss also kept them from passing the Caps in the standings, so you're welcome


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Yep but not when I stayed up until 1 and had to get up for work the next day
> 
> They've dropped 2 of their last 3, they've got 5 starting forwards out with COVID right now unfortunately. The loss also kept them from passing the Caps in the standings, so you're welcome



Don’t worry, the Caps have reached their mid-season crash, it’s only a matter of time. I’m not sure what’s worse, the goaltending or the powerplay. They are losing games because of both, 5v5 they are fine.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Don’t worry, the Caps have reached their mid-season crash, it’s only a matter of time. I’m not sure what’s worse, the goaltending or the powerplay. They are losing games because of both, 5v5 they are fine.



Pens just looked off last night, disjointed and slow which is really not typical for them. Then again the Kings are ridiculously fast and were really tight defensively coupled with Quick literally making a dozen ridiculous saves soooooo... Hopefully it's just adjusting to the time change on the west coast swing and the guys out.


----------



## AdamMaz

I would be happy just to win a total of 10 games, forget about consecutively!!!

GO YOTES!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I would be happy just to win a total of 10 games, forget about consecutively!!!
> 
> GO YOTES!



Pulling hard for good odds in the draft lottery...


----------



## AdamMaz

I don't think we need to go the whole nine yards, but I am ok with going for a full rebuild. That includes Price, which I would encourage for assets.

GM search is supposedly down to 3 candidates, an announcement in the next week sounds likely.


----------



## AdamMaz

5-2 L to the Yotes. We are 1000% now confirmed worst team in the league.

WTF is wrong with this team... lets go Gorton.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs new GM is apparently now-former player agent Kent Hugues


----------



## technomancer

Zucker played ONE GAME and is back on injured reserve 

Dude is like the new Beau Bennett


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Zucker played ONE GAME and is back on injured reserve
> 
> Dude is like the new Beau Bennett



That's a good comparison. I think all Zucker has done is be injured while with the Pens.


----------



## JD27

Kid has some hands for sure.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Good to see the Habs in an highlight video!

(we'll take what we can...)


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Good to see the Habs in an highlight video!
> 
> (we'll take what we can...)




I knew we would be seeing that one again today


----------



## technomancer

So Edmonton apparently trying to put out a dumpster fire with another dumpster fire


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> So Edmonton apparently trying to put out a dumpster fire with another dumpster fire


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> So Edmonton apparently trying to put out a dumpster fire with another dumpster fire



Was a little worried, the Caps were in the talks off adding to their own dumpster fire.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Was a little worried, the Caps were in the talks off adding to their own dumpster fire.



Yeah heard the Pens name come up in connection as well...


----------



## AdamMaz

Trade deadline a month away I believe... who y'all eyeballing off the Habs for your respective rosters?


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Trade deadline a month away I believe... who y'all eyeballing off the Habs for your respective rosters?



Who’s left after losing all your players in the off-season?


----------



## technomancer

Pens have little cap so I don't see much happening there... unless they pull a Tampa and keep Zucker out for the season

They've been busy making non-playoff teams look like contenders recently though.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Who’s left after losing all your players in the off-season?




Today our new GM said he expects Weber will never play again and stopped short of confirming he is unofficially retired. He had also previously said that a new captain will be named for next season.

The goalie coach recently came out and said that Price had thought to be playing again by now, had it not been for a setback on his physical injury. Sounds like the mental health break is completed.


----------



## AdamMaz

After digesting Price's press conference yesterday, I am of the belief that Price will end up retiring due to injury. I hope I am wrong... it's going to be a long month.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> After digesting Price's press conference yesterday, I am of the belief that Price will end up retiring due to injury. I hope I am wrong... it's going to be a long month.



That's a loss to the sport as a whole, amazing goaltender. It'll be sad to see him retire if that's the case.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Pens have little cap so I don't see much happening there... unless they pull a Tampa and keep Zucker out for the season
> 
> They've been busy making non-playoff teams look like contenders recently though.



Curious to see what happens with Rust/Letang/Malkin. They definitely seem to enjoy losing in OT but I think they have been looking pretty good overall. Hopefully Hextall isn't like Rutherford where they build up chemistry during the season, only to make moves at the deadline and throw everything off.


----------



## technomancer

shpence said:


> Curious to see what happens with Rust/Letang/Malkin. They definitely seem to enjoy losing in OT but I think they have been looking pretty good overall. Hopefully Hextall isn't like Rutherford where they build up chemistry during the season, only to make moves at the deadline and throw everything off.



Going to guess Rust is gone, Letang is gone if the rumor he wants a raise is true, and Malkin will probably resign. 

Hextall hasn't really been a big trade guy in the past so I'm curious to see what is anything they do at the deadline... seems like he's still trying to fix the damage done by JRs thrashing around the last couple years.

Just currently watching the yinzers blaming Malkin for the recent skid because "he turns the puck over and takes stupid penalties" when he doesn't have a penalty in the last 5 games and his giveaway numbers over the last 3 are the same as Crosby


----------



## technomancer

What a freaking joke... Tom Wilson is going to the All Star game


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> What a freaking joke... Tom Wilson is going to the All Star game



Well I mean the All Star game is a big joke so it fits.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Well I mean the All Star game is a big joke so it fits.



No argument really... would prefer to just see the teams get a break, and in the case of the Pens especially Jarry. 

Maybe Wilson can become the first guy to get suspended at an All Star game


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> What a freaking joke... Tom Wilson is going to the All Star game


RIGHT?! 


technomancer said:


> Maybe Wilson can become the first guy to get suspended at an All Star game




The events at this year's rendition looks like they will be interesting, I will probably check it out.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> RIGHT?!
> 
> 
> 
> The events at this year's rendition looks like they will be interesting, I will probably check it out.



This week has been completely nuts, I haven't even looked at what they're doing.


----------



## technomancer

WTF way to not announce the players from the teams... 

edit: and the camera angle on the save competition they're focusing entirely on then shooters not the goaltenders... this is absolutely terrible. Turned it off, ESPN sucks


----------



## AdamMaz

Aside from Zegras, the Breakaway Challenge looked like it was complete garbage and the judges even more so. I detest how it reminds me of the NBA Dunk Contest... I'm ok with some props, but there has to be some actual substance to the "hockey" element of a breakway and it damn well better be executed by the player himself (looking at you Jack Hughes). Simply revealing an Ovechkin jersey, then going down for 5-hole with the grace of a peewee player (Kaprizov). How embarassing.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> WTF way to not announce the players from the teams...
> 
> edit: and the camera angle on the save competition they're focusing entirely on then shooters not the goaltenders... this is absolutely terrible. Turned it off, ESPN sucks



Yeah, I had trouble getting through it. Turned it off halfway through the first "game". Recently got ESPN+ and had wondered why it was only $7/month. Then I quickly learned it is 720p so now I understand. Looks like crap but at least I get to listen to the Pittsburgh commentators. I did find Guentzel's, "Milkshake" joke to be pretty funny and even funnier that no one really got it.


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like Marchand was a bigger schmuck than usual last night against the Pens


----------



## Vostre Roy

Habs disaster of a season cost Ducharme his position as an head coach.

We're suppose to know who the next coach will be later on today, so lets congratulate Patrick Roy already.


----------



## shpence

AdamMaz said:


> Looks like Marchand was a bigger schmuck than usual last night against the Pens



Yeah, I wonder what Jarry said to him. During the post-game, Jarry had a classy response though.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Wish Dallas would fire the coach (and GM and front office)...


----------



## Vostre Roy

Vostre Roy said:


> Habs disaster of a season cost Ducharme his position as an head coach.
> 
> We're suppose to know who the next coach will be later on today, so lets congratulate Patrick Roy already.


Well I'll be damn, they played a sneaky on us and named Martin St-Louis as the new head coach.

Not sure how to process that, I mean I didn't knew he was coaching at all


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Vostre Roy said:


> Well I'll be damn, they played a sneaky on us and named Martin St-Louis as the new head coach.
> 
> Not sure how to process that, I mean* I didn't knew he was coaching at all*


I wasn't aware of that either, but he always struck me as a player who could make a great coach some day.

Hell, no one would skip leg day under him.


----------



## AdamMaz

Out of left field, love it.

I'm seeing conflicting reports between the english and french press... interim or no?


----------



## technomancer

shpence said:


> Yeah, I wonder what Jarry said to him. During the post-game, Jarry had a classy response though.



He was screwing with Jarry all game, it was just Marchand being Marchand then losing his cool because they lost.

So the Habs are now paying $6.5 million a year to former coaches...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> So the Habs are now paying $6.5 million a year to former coaches...


Thankfully doesn't count against the cap or we would be in quite the "DiPietro".

Despite losing 5-2, I can't remember the last time I watched a 3rd period and saw them look good. Go Marty!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Thankfully doesn't count against the cap or we would be in quite the "DiPietro".
> 
> Despite losing 5-2, I can't remember the last time I watched a 3rd period and saw them look good. Go Marty!


----------



## technomancer

Seeing rumors that Vegas may place Stone on LTIR to rest his back until the playoffs to get Eichel in the lineup... if he doesn't need surgery and that happens they REALLY need to revise the criteria for this as that is flat-out cap circumvention.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Seeing rumors that Vegas may place Stone on LTIR to rest his back until the playoffs to get Eichel in the lineup... if he doesn't need surgery and that happens they REALLY need to revise the criteria for this as that is flat-out cap circumvention.


I think everyone saw this coming from about 10 miles away


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I think everyone saw this coming from about 10 miles away



Yeah not a surprise but still some serious crap


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Yeah not a surprise but still some serious crap


Tampa showed everyone the way.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> Tampa showed everyone the way.



At least Kutcherov had surgery and was legitimately probably not ready to go until very close to the end of the season... sitting somebody because their back hurts for 2 months is garbage.

EDIT: and it's official, Stone is on LTIR


----------



## eaeolian

Toffoli off to Calgary. Let the rebuild begin!


----------



## AdamMaz

Interesting return for Toffoli. I'm hearing that the prospect (Heineman) had not been meeting development goals and may have plateau'd, hopefully he proves that wrong.

Of all non-young players with big contract/term, I will be pissed if they deal Josh Anderson. They would be smart to keep Edmundson as well (where on Earth is he? Months ago he was supposedly very close to a return, then his father passed weeks ago, now he is still skating in solitary...).


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## Vostre Roy

The Habs have won a game, I repeat, the Habs have won a game!

First win for St-Louis has an head coach agains't... well St-Louis

Allright, see you guys in a month when they'll win again


----------



## AdamMaz

Win 10 games this season... win back-to-back games...


----------



## technomancer

Saw this today... ouch


----------



## Vostre Roy




----------



## technomancer

^ if there is a team that is struggling the Pens will find a way to drop at least one game to them


----------



## technomancer

(unfortunately that was the only thing that did any damage to the Leafs in that game...)


----------



## Vostre Roy

Well, hell just froze over, Habs have won two games in a row and are now in the double digit victory count!

What a season, I can smell the cup!


----------



## Vostre Roy

5-0 Habs and still one period to go agains't the Leaf.

What the damn hell


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> 5-0 Habs and still one period to go agains't the Leaf.
> 
> What the damn hell


Alright guys, we can start losing again now


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> 5-0 Habs and still one period to go agains't the Leaf.
> 
> What the damn hell



We're clearly about to get hit by a meteor... 

You guys are going to win just enough to sabotage getting the #1 pick this year


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> We're clearly about to get hit by a meteor...
> 
> You guys are going to win just enough to sabotage getting the #1 pick this year



With our luck, we'd finish last overall and still not get the 1st pick lol

As long as they are within the bottom three it'll be fine I guess

So weird to root for your team to tank


----------



## AdamMaz

Noooo, 31st place, stop winning!


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Noooo, 31st place, stop winning!



Considering that finishing last does not insure the first overall pick, that drafting is an imprecise science and that this year's prospects are not super great, I'd say that I prefer to see them play well than shit the bed.

On yesterday's game, super happy for Montembault who did his first career shutout. Also, hope that Anderson and Byron injuries are not to severe, given that we are already short of Price, Allen, Weber, Edmundston, Drouin, Dvorak and probably others that I'm forgetting.

And speakin of Byron, how the fuck was not that hit awarded a punition? Super late and limit of boarding


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Saw this today... ouch
> 
> View attachment 103469


The best part of this is that these are the two teams I'm a fan of.


----------



## technomancer

Only in Pittsburgh does the media talk about a point a game player "trying to get his game going" 

It's also funny as Malkin is even with 4 points over the last 3 games and is being talked about not playing as well as he can but Crosby is a -3 with 3 points in those same games and is golden.


----------



## Vostre Roy

...and that's 5 in a row, first time the Habs does so since 2017, with a goalie that, prior to a week ago, had not won an NHL game since 2018 if I recall properly

Gotta love that St-Louis effect, quite the surprise


----------



## AdamMaz

Leafs beat the Red Wings 10-7 last night 

ooooof this hit


----------



## eaeolian

That hit was brutal. Looked legal, too.


----------



## AdamMaz

I'm under the impression that there was no in-game or post-game discipline. I also thought it was clean, the only "counter-argument" perhaps is that it was distasteful when down by 3 goals, but I prefer maintaining the game's culture of intensity.


----------



## AdamMaz

Looks like technomancer's favorite defenceman, Jack Johnson, will be playing his 1000th game tonight. Who would have thought?! 

Looking at the league standings, I think what we are seeing now is pretty damn close to what I would expect playoff teams to look like. I don't expect the East will change much, but the Western wild card should be interesting.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Looks like technomancer's favorite defenceman, Jack Johnson, will be playing his 1000th game tonight. Who would have thought?!
> 
> Looking at the league standings, I think what we are seeing now is pretty damn close to what I would expect playoff teams to look like. I don't expect the East will change much, but the Western wild card should be interesting.



 who knows... all I know if he was statistically terrible when he was with the Pens. He had one good season when he was on the third pairing and being sheltered.


----------



## JD27

Looks like GMBM has officially stated what I already knew, the Caps have given up for the season. 









Capitals approaching NHL Trade Deadline less aggressively than planned


The Washington Capitals' struggles the past two months have caused general manager Brian MacLellan to reassess how they'll approach the 2022 NHL Trade Deadline on March 21.




www.nhl.com


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Looks like GMBM has officially stated what I already knew, the Caps have given up for the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capitals approaching NHL Trade Deadline less aggressively than planned
> 
> 
> The Washington Capitals' struggles the past two months have caused general manager Brian MacLellan to reassess how they'll approach the 2022 NHL Trade Deadline on March 21.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nhl.com


Good record, solid wild card spot, only 4-6 in last 10... 

I wonder how much of that is based on your significant Russian players and uncertainty around world affairs.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> Good record, solid wild card spot, only 4-6 in last 10...
> 
> I wonder how much of that is based on your significant Russian players and uncertainty around world affairs.



8-12-2 since Jan 1. They have been awful for a while now. I think there is some real concern for the Russians now, but that’s only happened in the last 10 days.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> 8-12-2 since Jan 1. They have been awful for a while now. I think there is some real concern for the Russians now, but that’s only happened in the last 10 days.



And then they beat the #1 team in the division 4-0


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> And then they beat the #1 team in the division 4-0



Oh don’t worry they play the Kraken next and will embarrass themselves. That was probably the best I have seen them play in months though.


----------



## AdamMaz

We're going to see this one for a very, very, long time.


----------



## technomancer

Landeskog is out indefinitely for the Avs...

Also looks like McGinn broke his wrist last night so he is out week to week for the Pens.


----------



## AdamMaz

Cellar Dweller Round 2 tonight; Habs vs Yotes.


Spoiler



Please beat us.


Spoiler



(Again ).


----------



## AMOS

Bruins and Blackhawks tonight, I'm a Bruins fan but Chicago is pretty good for a lower tier team, Bruins need to play hard for a win


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Cellar Dweller Round 2 tonight; Habs vs Yotes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Please beat us.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> (Again ).



Well, they are off to a good start.

Montembault is so inconsistent, no wonder we got him through the waivers.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Big Ben Chiarot traded to the Panthers for a 2023 1st round, 2022 4th round and an obscure prospect.

Sad to see him leave but at least we've received the best price for him that I believe we could


----------



## AdamMaz

I know that 7-Eleven is a huge company, but seeing their logo on the Dallas Stars helmets just looks odd to me.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> I know that 7-Eleven is a huge company, but seeing their logo on the Dallas Stars helmets just looks odd to me.


I mean, they started in Dallas, so makes sense to me


----------



## AdamMaz

Ah, now that makes more sense.

With a name that is basically ubiquitous with a corner store, it struck me as underwhelming when compared to all of the other national/international companies of prestige.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Landeskog is out until the salary cap goes away for the Avs...



FTFY


----------



## eaeolian

Vostre Roy said:


> Big Ben Chiarot traded to the Panthers for a 2023 1st round, 2022 4th round and an obscure prospect.
> 
> Sad to see him leave but at least we've received the best price for him that I believe we could



Yeah, that's a really good rebuild deal. Lots of assets.


----------



## AdamMaz

Save of the year candidate?


Sounds like Giroux will likely be going to the Panthers. I like that they are going all-in this year, I would hope for them to win the East and hopefully snuff the Lightning while they do it.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Pretty good save. Jake Oettinger had a pretty wild one vs Toronto recently:


----------



## ElysianGuitars

This is OHL, but wow am I excited for Stranges to make it to Dallas.


----------



## AdamMaz

Beautiful edge work and puck protection


----------



## AMOS

The Bruins added Hampus Lindholm to their blue line, this trade should definitely help!


----------



## technomancer

Sooo Pens added a mediocre big physical defenseman in Nathan Beaulieu whose contract expires at the end of the season and who is not expected to come off of injured reserve 

I could sort of see it if he is back for the playoffs, except Sullivan avoids big physical D like the plague so the guy is unlikely to see any ice time.

I could be mistaken but I am expecting a first or second round exit from the Pens again depending on who the first round matchup ends up being.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Sooo Pens added a mediocre big physical defenseman in Nathan Beaulieu whose contract expires at the end of the season and who is not expected to come off of injured reserve
> 
> I could sort of see it if he is back for the playoffs, except Sullivan avoids big physical D like the plague so the guy is unlikely to see any ice time.
> 
> I could be mistaken but I am expecting a first or second round exit from the Pens again depending on who the first round matchup ends up being.



Yeah, I don't get the acquisition either. I thought, "oh cool a defenseman" then noticed they were on LTIR. 

I've watched most of the Pens games this year and I don't hope for a 1st or 2nd round exit but it seems likely. Not getting much offense from anyone other than the main guys.


----------



## technomancer

shpence said:


> Yeah, I don't get the acquisition either. I thought, "oh cool a defenseman" then noticed they were on LTIR.
> 
> I've watched most of the Pens games this year and I don't hope for a 1st or 2nd round exit but it seems likely. Not getting much offense from anyone other than the main guys.



I just don't see them getting past Carolina in a 7 game series. The Pens can't maintain the pace needed to do it at this point, too many older guys that slow down too quickly when playing a lot of games. You've really seen it in back to backs this year. It's not helped by younger guys only getting into the lineup if somebody is hurt.


----------



## AdamMaz

Beaulieu was a Habs draft pick and although I get the impression he stabilized his game in Winnipeg, I believe he is still a mobile 3rd pairing D that can do a little bit of everything. Wouldn't call him big or especially physical though 

Fleury to Minnesota. I would love to see MIN vs FLA in the Cup Final... two fresh teams for once. (I'm still dulled by seeing the same handful of teams every year.)

For the talk I've heard about prospect McBain, I'm surprised it only took a 2nd round to get him.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Beaulieu was a Habs draft pick and although I get the impression he stabilized his game in Winnipeg, I believe he is still a mobile 3rd pairing D that can do a little bit of everything. Wouldn't call him big or especially physical though
> 
> Fleury to Minnesota. I would love to see MIN vs FLA in the Cup Final... two fresh teams for once. (I'm still dulled by seeing the same handful of teams every year.)
> 
> For the talk I've heard about prospect McBain, I'm surprised it only took a 2nd round to get him.



I just looked at the 6'2" 200lbs and guessed 

EDIT: Pens reportedly backed a truck of players up to Anaheim for Rickard Rakell... Simon, Reese, an as-yet unnamed prospect and 2nd round pick. Of those I think the Pens are going to miss Reese in a big way as he was arguably their best defensive forward. The only way the deal makes sense is if they are hoping he slots in for Rust since they are unlikely to be able to resign him, but that seems like a risk given Rakell is also a UFA.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Dallas is perpetually a rudderless ship, doomed to mediocrity.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> EDIT: Pens reportedly backed a truck of players up to Anaheim for Rickard Rakell... Simon, Reese, an as-yet unnamed prospect and 2nd round pick. Of those I think the Pens are going to miss Reese in a big way as he was arguably their best defensive forward. The only way the deal makes sense is if they are hoping he slots in for Rust since they are unlikely to be able to resign him, but that seems like a risk given Rakell is also a UFA.



I don't know much about Rakell but at least he's not in his 40s so Hextall is already better than Rutherford in my book. Reese only put up 11 points so far this year but I thought he was a solid player. At least the Pens didn't hemorrhage draft picks this year so I'm pleased.


----------



## technomancer

shpence said:


> I don't know much about Rakell but at least he's not in his 40s so Hextall is already better than Rutherford in my book. Reese only put up 11 points so far this year but I thought he was a solid player. At least the Pens didn't hemorrhage draft picks this year so I'm pleased.



Yeah I think the only thing out of this deal they'll miss is Reese for the reasons I stated... on the flip side maybe this means Kapanen will get a shot on the penalty kill since he was fantastic in that role for Toronto.


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Dallas is perpetually a rudderless ship, doomed to mediocrity.



If you can knock Vegas out of a wild card slot I would call it an epic win


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> If you can knock Vegas out of a wild card slot I would call it an epic win


The whole Dadonov situation is really scratching that itch right about now


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> The whole Dadonov situation is really scratching that itch right about now



I have just really come to dislike that management group. They have screwed over too many players, crap like players finding out they're traded through twitter is just not acceptable.


----------



## AdamMaz

Amen. Don't forget how they fired Gerard Gallant.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> Amen. Don't forget how they fired Gerard Gallant.


Still can't believe Stars didn't hire him when they had the chance, multiple times.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Amen. Don't forget how they fired Gerard Gallant.



Yep. I'm finding it hilarious that they seem to be imploding after all of the salary cap shenanigans to get Eichel on the ice.


----------



## technomancer

losing. to. fucking. buffalo.


----------



## AdamMaz

Sounds like the GM meeting next week will discuss salary cap in the playoffs (aka the anti-Kucherov rule) 

Also sounds like the cap will finally be rising, only by 1m though.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Sounds like the GM meeting next week will discuss salary cap in the playoffs (aka the anti-Kucherov rule)
> 
> Also sounds like the cap will finally be rising, only by 1m though.



Prediction: Tampa and Vegas will be violently opposed


----------



## ElysianGuitars




----------



## technomancer

Yeah that game was insane... but it was only Detroit 

I think they felt they had something to prove after being manhandled by the Rangers...


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

Feckin' Rangers


----------



## technomancer

This is like a bad freaking comedy, Zucker played a period and a half after coming back from core muscle surgery, went into the boards and is out again.

On the bright side Rakell has 2 goals so far tonight.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> This is like a bad freaking comedy, Zucker played a period and a half after coming back from core muscle surgery, went into the boards and is out again.


Sounds like he is fitting in just nicely with the Pittsburgh Phragiles 


Zegras keeps finding news ways of doing it and the most impressive part about it this time is not even him.


Spoiler



His teammate knows to (awkwardly) get out of the way


----------



## technomancer

Yeah and unfortunately it's after the trade deadline so if he is out long term they can't even pull a Tampa


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Yeah and unfortunately it's after the trade deadline so if he is out long term they can't even pull a Tampa



Miracles happen, Zucker was back at practice today


----------



## AdamMaz

Dallas gets a point to stay ahead of Vegas by 2 points, with 2 games in hand.






Feels strange seeing Tampa fighting for a wild card spot. I hope Boston keeps them at bay for yet another BOS/TOR series 

techno, how you feel about playoff matchup for your Pens vs the Canes or Rangers?

Habs just climbed to 31st in the league


----------



## technomancer

Adam to put it briefly the Pens are fucked  

This is feeling like yet another first round exit year unless their play really picks up.


----------



## technomancer

It'd be nice if the commentators for ABC could actually learn the players' names 

Who the fuck are Jerry and Dumont? Apparently they play for the Pens now...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> It'd be nice if the commentators for ABC could actually learn the players' names


Mispronouncing names is cringeworthy at times, but let me take this a step further with a train of thought I've had for a little while now...

Hockey and its execution has gotten so fast that the position and motion of the puck becomes more of a determinant of concise play calling, that the players themselves seem irrelevant. Imagine listening to a game on the radio... how often does a single player hold the puck long enough to warrant identifying them, let alone having the time to even say their name before the next player touches it? In dull uneventful segments like dump and chase, or D-to-D passing, who cares which player it is... superfluous. At the faceoff dot, a breakaway, a goalie whistle or a big eventful hit is fair, but everything in between? The practical importance is debatable. Now if you're watching it on TV, you see the numbers and sometimes faces... it is of even less importance.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> Dallas gets a point to stay ahead of Vegas by 2 points, with 2 games in hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels strange seeing Tampa fighting for a wild card spot. I hope Boston keeps them at bay for yet another BOS/TOR series
> 
> techno, how you feel about playoff matchup for your Pens vs the Canes or Rangers?
> 
> Habs just climbed to 31st in the league


Stars are a mess, lost to NJ last night 3-1. They looked absolutely awful against Toronto too. Right now they're tied with Vegas with 2 games in hand, but that becomes 1 game in hand by Monday. They play Chicago today, hopefully they figure their crap out.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Mispronouncing names is cringeworthy at times, but let me take this a step further with a train of thought I've had for a little while now...
> 
> Hockey and its execution has gotten so fast that the position and motion of the puck becomes more of a determinant of concise play calling, that the players themselves seem irrelevant. Imagine listening to a game on the radio... how often does a single player hold the puck long enough to warrant identifying them, let alone having the time to even say their name before the next player touches it? In dull uneventful segments like dump and chase, or D-to-D passing, who cares which player it is... superfluous. At the faceoff dot, a breakaway, a goalie whistle or a big eventful hit is fair, but everything in between? The practical importance is debatable. Now if you're watching it on TV, you see the numbers and sometimes faces... it is of even less importance.



This was in commentary on play at the period break  Also you're talking about the goaltender and the #2 denseman on the team, not an AHL callup in their second game that isn't normally on the roster. It's a professionalism thing.

I'm also anticipating a fifth loss in a row this afternoon to Nashville given how badly they lost to them last time.


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> This was in commentary on play at the period break  Also you're talking about the goaltender and the #2 denseman on the team, not an AHL callup in their second game that isn't normally on the roster. It's a professionalism thing.
> 
> I'm also anticipating a fifth loss in a row this afternoon to Nashville given how badly they lost to them last time.



Happy to be wrong


----------



## Vostre Roy

Price is expected to be the starting goalie tonight, for the first time since the habs last game of the cup final last year.

It will be interesting to see how it goes.

And also, RIP to Bossy


----------



## AdamMaz

Will be interesting to see the ceremony for Bossy tonight, I know he was very much appreciated here in Quebec. Nice coincidence that this matchup falls on the day of his passing, would have been crazy had it also been in NY rather than at the Bell Center.


----------



## eaeolian

So are we charging to a Colorado/Florida cup final?


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> So are we charging to a Colorado/Florida cup final?


Most signs would point to yes, however Colorado has more or less choked before and Florida still haven't proved anything in the playoffs.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Most signs would point to yes, however Colorado has more or less choked before and Florida still haven't proved anything in the playoffs.


Last year Colorado's defense and goaltending imploded. But I get your point.


----------



## technomancer

Oooof Jarry is out week to week with a lower body injury

Edit: crap rumor is a broken bone in his foot... if that's true then he is likely done for the year


----------



## AdamMaz

As expected, the playoff bound teams from the East were predictable and are in stone. Huge gap between the final wild card spot and the next team in the standings.

In the race to the bottom, Habs keep losing which is great in that respect. However, the Yotes keep losing too and the rest of their schedule is against playoffs teams. Seattle is 4 points ahead with 1 game in hand, so I expect we'll finish 31st. Hopefully we get lucky in the draft lottery.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Oooof Jarry is out week to week with a lower body injury
> 
> Edit: crap rumor is a broken bone in his foot... if that's true then he is likely done for the year


Oh dang I hadn't heard about a possible broken foot bone. He wasn't playing very well but still don't want him out for the season. Guess it'll be DeSmith's turn to enjoy a first-round exit. Yay!


----------



## technomancer

shpence said:


> Oh dang I hadn't heard about a possible broken foot bone. He wasn't playing very well but still don't want him out for the season. Guess it'll be DeSmith's turn to enjoy a first-round exit. Yay!



To be fair he looked tired. He started more games than any other goaltender in the top 6 in the east last time I looked, and Pens are terrible at giving up high quality scoring chances despite their low goal against average for the season.

Basically you can't wait to start playing your backup until the last 10 games of the season and expect your starter to look good.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> To be fair he looked tired. He started more games than any other goaltender in the top 6 in the east last time I looked, and Pens are terrible at giving up high quality scoring chances despite their low goal against average for the season.
> 
> Basically you can't wait to start playing your backup until the last 10 games of the season and expect your starter to look good.


That's true, he was playing a ton. I meant more the past month or so but the blame goes on the whole team. Jarry did make the All Star Game so he's had a better regular season than last year. Not sure if the numbers support that assertion but feels that way.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Not an easy week for the hockey legends, Guy Lafleur has lost his battle with cancer


----------



## AdamMaz

He will be getting a national funeral.

I will never forget how crushing it felt to be in Montreal the day of Beliveau's funeral a few years ago, even never having seen him play. I expect this will be just as solemn and devastating.


----------



## AdamMaz

7 players with 100+ points on the season, with a couple of more still within range. Nuts.


----------



## technomancer

Going to be bad news for the Caps if Ovi is out...

Anybody know if Lehner was on the bench as the backup for Vegas last night? Finding that circus fun to watch


----------



## Vostre Roy

technomancer said:


> Going to be bad news for the Caps if Ovi is out...
> 
> Anybody know if Lehner was on the bench as the backup for Vegas last night? Finding that circus fun to watch



It will be oddly satisfying if they miss the playoff aftet all those less than elegant moves they pulled (or tried to pull) to be competitive on the short term. Went from a surprising underdog team to the laughing stock of the league pretty damn fast

In other news, last night Habs game really gave a good hommage (is that a word in english) to Lafleur.

Sucks that this 9th loss in a row was also the teams worse sequence in their history. Good for the draft pick, not so much to show respect to one of the best player the team ever had.


----------



## technomancer

Comedy: Eichel has no points in his last 4 games

EDIT: the clown car just keeps rolling 

Lehner out season for Golden Knights, to have shoulder surgery

This after DeBoer saying Friday he was healthy

PS - GO STARS!


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> [...]a good hommage (is that a word in english) to Lafleur.


Yes 



technomancer said:


> PS - GO STARS!


Preview of tonights game:


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Comedy: Eichel has no points in his last 4 games
> 
> EDIT: the clown car just keeps rolling
> 
> Lehner out season for Golden Knights, to have shoulder surgery
> 
> This after DeBoer saying Friday he was healthy
> 
> PS - GO STARS!


I'm in favor of all of this, since they're usually the thorn in the Avs' side.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> I'm in favor of all of this, since they're usually the thorn in the Avs' side.



For me it's that they've repeatedly screwed over players added to this seasons ridiculous cap manipulation. Plus Eichel has always come across as an arrogant douche in every interview I've seen with him coupled to less than pleasant rumors like getting coaches fired etc etc etc.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> For me it's that they've repeatedly screwed over players added to this seasons ridiculous cap manipulation. Plus Eichel has always come across as an arrogant douche in every interview I've seen with him coupled to less than pleasant rumors like getting coaches fired etc etc etc.


I'm not a Sabres fan (despite being from Rochester), but I know that fanbase had had enough of him.


----------



## AdamMaz

32nd place, back by 2 points with only 2 games remaining (NYR and FLA)


----------



## AdamMaz

Dallas vs Arizona tonight, this could be the double whammy. 1 point for Dallas eliminates Vegas and 2 points for Arizona pretty much confirms 32nd 

Also:


----------



## MFB

You know shit's fucked when the Ducks get to dunk on someone


----------



## technomancer

Talk about comedy, those Stars and Knights games last night to eliminate Vegas... couldn't watch them so just looked at the scores and was like wait wut?


----------



## AdamMaz

Is it just me or is the sun shining just a little bit brighter today?


----------



## technomancer




----------



## AdamMaz

What better way to cap the season's with the final game as the President's Trophy winning Florida Panthers (58-17-6) playing the dead last 32nd place Montreal Canadiens (21-49-11). They have more _wins_ than we have _total points_ for god's sake!!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> What better way to cap the season's with the final game as the President's Trophy winning Florida Panthers (58-17-6) playing the dead last 32nd place Montreal Canadiens (21-49-11). They have more _wins_ than we have _total points_ for god's sake!!



I'm just watching the Penguins decide who gets the pleasure of eliminating them in the first round this year


----------



## AdamMaz

5 minutes in and its 3-0...for the Habs! 



Spoiler



Panthers B team, but still... wtf...


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> 5 minutes in and its 3-0...for the Habs!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Panthers B team, but still... wtf...


They are sure to be last, so now they can play


----------



## technomancer

Dafuq is going on up there?

Is Florida resting all their starters?


----------



## technomancer

Meanwhile Pens giving us false hope looking like a world-beater playing a depleted Columbus team


----------



## technomancer

10-2 

As an aside glad to see it looks like Price had a good game


----------



## AdamMaz

Was this whole season just one massive deception?


----------



## MFB

technomancer said:


> Dafuq is going on up there?
> 
> Is Florida resting all their starters?


Legitimately yes, I have Weegar/Giroux/Reinhart in my fantasy league ans them + 4 other starters are listed as out on rest days. 

So congrats to the Habs for beating some bench warmers I guess?


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Preds were up 4-0 last night, then Arizona scored 5 unanswered and won in regulation, pushing Dallas from 8th to 7th. Dallas faces Calgary in the first round.


----------



## Vostre Roy

MFB said:


> Legitimately yes, I have Weegar/Giroux/Reinhart in my fantasy league ans them + 4 other starters are listed as out on rest days.
> 
> So congrats to the Habs for beating some bench warmers I guess?


To be fair, the Habs played with a bench warmers team for a good part of the season


----------



## technomancer

ElysianGuitars said:


> Preds were up 4-0 last night, then Arizona scored 5 unanswered and won in regulation, pushing Dallas from 8th to 7th. Dallas faces Calgary in the first round.



I'll post a "hockey players at the golf course" thread and we can hang out there when the second round starts, it'll be great


----------



## AdamMaz

ElysianGuitars said:


> Preds were up 4-0 last night, then Arizona scored 5 unanswered and won in regulation, pushing Dallas from 8th to 7th. Dallas faces Calgary in the first round.


Calgary might not be as intimidating of a matchup as it might look on the surface. Yes they have 3 players that scored 40+ goals with another around 35, but after that player production falls off significantly. If Dallas can still play defence, shut down those individuals and you shut down the team.

This might be the most interesting playoffs we've seen in a longtime. With the NHL standings being about as polarized as I've ever seen, almost all these matchups look heavyweight and most of them have question marks in net. Not sure I care enough to follow any particular series up close, but I'm sure I might get some glimpses of Toronto/Tampa.


----------



## technomancer

HOLY FUCK THEY WON!


----------



## AdamMaz

After watching the 1st, color me surprised. I had the rest of regulation on in the background, sounded like quite the game.

How does it feel to (still) be God's favorite?


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Calgary might not be as intimidating of a matchup as it might look on the surface. Yes they have 3 players that scored 40+ goals with another around 35, but after that player production falls off significantly. If Dallas can still play defence, shut down those individuals and you shut down the team.
> 
> This might be the most interesting playoffs we've seen in a longtime. With the NHL standings being about as polarized as I've ever seen, almost all these matchups look heavyweight and most of them have question marks in net. Not sure I care enough to follow any particular series up close, but I'm sure I might get some glimpses of Toronto/Tampa.


Well, so much for Avs/Preds being a series. Otherwise, I think you're on point.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> After watching the 1st, color me surprised. I had the rest of regulation on in the background, sounded like quite the game.
> 
> How does it feel to (still) be God's favorite?



I am legit impressed, especially given Domingue had to come in in the second OT. Aside from the first they were very competitive and settled in and played a well-controlled and tight game. It's going to be interesting to see if they have the discipline to do it again, and how the depth holds up given they potentially lost DeSmith and Rakell. It will also be interesting to see how the young Rangers team responds to being beaten by a team they clearly expected to steamroll coming in.

Not sure the Hockey Gods smiled though, given the injuries


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> Well, so much for Avs/Preds being a series. Otherwise, I think you're on point.



Yeah I figured it wouldn't be when they announced Saros was out for the Preds.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Yeah I figured it wouldn't be when they announced Saros was out for the Preds.


Their style just does not work without a goaltender playing out of his mind. I actually think the Avs could have scored a couple of more if they were really pressing, but that game was over in the 2nd.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> Their style just does not work without a goaltender playing out of his mind. I actually think the Avs could have scored a couple of more if they were really pressing, but that game was over in the 2nd.



Pretty sure it was over in the first when they gave up 5


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Pretty sure it was over in the first when they gave up 5


Never underestimate Colorado's ability to give up goals.  When Kuemper held up to the barrage in the 2nd, though...


----------



## technomancer

Crap Pens have recalled D'Orio which means DeSmith is out. Also hearing Rakell has a concussion.


----------



## AdamMaz

Not looking good in Boston


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Not looking good in Boston



Sounds like Carolina may have lost their starting goaltender last night...


----------



## technomancer

technomancer said:


> Crap Pens have recalled D'Orio which means DeSmith is out. Also hearing Rakell has a concussion.



Add Dumoulin to the list... so Pens are on their third string goalie, just lost their best defensive defenseman, and are down 2 top 6 forwards. 

If they win this one I'm going to start thinking AdamMaz is right


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Add Dumoulin to the list... so Pens are on their third string goalie, just lost their best defensive defenseman, and are down 2 top 6 forwards.
> 
> If they win this one I'm going to start thinking AdamMaz is right


Was looking good until the second half of the 3rd. Still a shot at the series.

Between Zibanejad and Carter... these mullets are making me uncomfortable


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Stars tied up the series 1-1 with a 2-0 win. Oettinger becomes the youngest goalie to record a playoff win in franchise history, as well as a playoffs shutout, at only 23 years old. He's only let in 1 goal on 55 shots in this series.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Was looking good until the second half of the 3rd. Still a shot at the series.
> 
> Between Zibanejad and Carter... these mullets are making me uncomfortable



Yeah unfortunately they need to play a really sharp full 60 minutes to beat the Rangers, especially with the mounting injuries. Really hoping Dumoulin is back next game as while Friedman is physical he also tends to take stupid penalties and that Matheson / Letang pairing is less than ideal defensively (-3 last night).

They still have a shot, and if they can play as well as they did on and off on the last two at home with the matchup advantage they should make a series of it... which is more than I was expecting coming in. If nothing else it's going to be interesting.

Good to see most of the series are at least a series and not a slaughter... and I don't mind seeing Boston and Nashville get slaughtered


----------



## eaeolian

I think Nashville blew their one chance to steal a game in Denver, since the kid played out of his mind in goal.


----------



## technomancer

DeSmith had core muscle surgery today and is done for the season and Jarry hasn't skated yet. Glad Domingue has been solid. He's not likely to steal them a game but he's good enough that if they play in front of him they can win.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

A bit late to the party but do you guys think Smith should get an Oscar for that dive? Bought and sold that penalty like it was going out of style


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Crash Dandicoot said:


> A bit late to the party but do you guys think Smith should get an Oscar for that dive? Bought and sold that penalty like it was going out of style


I'd say a Razzie is more appropriate.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@ElysianGuitars No doubt. At least he stayed in the crease... that time.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> DeSmith had core muscle surgery today and is done for the season and Jarry hasn't skated yet. Glad Domingue has been solid. He's not likely to steal them a game but he's good enough that if they play in front of him they can win.


We can only hope Chef Louie can pull us through!


----------



## AdamMaz

Crash Dandicoot said:


> A bit late to the party but do you guys think Smith should get an Oscar for that dive? Bought and sold that penalty like it was going out of style


Not having a clue to what you are referring to and seeing that you are from Alberta, I assume you are referring to this?



Even with head/neck considerations and reaction, could go either way on an embellishment call. Generally speaking, refs do need to toughen up on goalie contacts in the crease. The amount of injured goalies and teams having to go to 3rd-4th string goalies in recent years is absolutely ridiculous.



Nothing against Lindholm, but any Bruin getting destroyed puts a smile on my face.






technomancer said:


> Good to see most of the series are at least a series and not a slaughter... and I don't mind seeing Boston and Nashville get slaughtered


Even though most of the series are tight, it is curious to see most of the individual games are high scoring and/or blowouts.


The TOR/TB is painful to watch... can someone make the Lightning wear their black jerseys and/Toronto their greens? No? A pink armband? SOMETHING??


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

@AdamMaz That would be the one. I agree with you 100% on goalie safety but at least in a visual sense it looked almost comical how he tumbled over, hence my comment.


----------



## AdamMaz

Crash Dandicoot said:


> @AdamMaz That would be the one. I agree with you 100% on goalie safety but at least in a visual sense it looked almost comical how he tumbled over, hence my comment.


I agree 


...and on the note of goalie injuries, another goalie goes down this afternoon, unlucky accident.


----------



## technomancer

^ oooof damn

EDIT: this series is going to give me a heart attack...


----------



## AdamMaz

Not sure which I expected least... Pens jumping out to a 4-1 lead in the 1st, the Rangers tying it up in the 2nd, or the Pens hanging back in for the win in the 3rd


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Not sure which I expected least... Pens jumping out to a 4-1 lead in the 1st, the Rangers tying it up in the 2nd, or the Pens hanging back in for the win in the 3rd



I thought sure they were done when they blew that lead...


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> I thought sure they were done when they blew that lead...



Yeah same. So glad they hung in there.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like Pens aren't getting anybody back tonight... Jarry skated before practice, Rakell was on the ice but in a no contact jersey, and Dumoulin didn't skate.

Here's hoping the Pens play a full 60 minutes tonight.

Also was a bit surprised to see the Islanders fired Trotz today given all the crap that team dealt with this season.


----------



## AdamMaz

Habs win the draft lottery 

Only surprise was NJD climbed to #2, otherwise the order was almost identical to the odds.


----------



## AdamMaz

Leafs take a 3-2 series lead over the Bolts 


Spoiler



Because its Tampa, but I'm actually all for this. Leafs can do their duty to their fanbase, get eliminated next round and still call this season a success


----------



## technomancer

Playoff officiating is what it is, but there were way too many headshots in that game last night with no calls which is ridiculous as it is an obvious hazard to player safety.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Playoff officiating is what it is, but there were way too many headshots in that game last night with no calls which is ridiculous as it is an obvious hazard to player safety.


It certainly added to the Pens struggle of staying ahead. Hope Sid is okay and is in Game 6.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> I agree
> 
> 
> ...and on the note of goalie injuries, another goalie goes down this afternoon, unlucky accident.



Stunningly, he *could* have played Monday in an elimination situation. Which it was, but not for the Avs.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Playoff officiating is what it is, but there were way too many headshots in that game last night with no calls which is ridiculous as it is an obvious hazard to player safety.


I wasn't focused enough throughout to have noticed, but I wouldn't be surprised. Not convinced that the Trouba/Crosby hit was suspension worthy, but definitely unfortunate.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I wasn't focused enough throughout to have noticed, but I wouldn't be surprised. Not convinced that the Trouba/Crosby hit was suspension worthy, but definitely unfortunate.


 
Yeah Trouba tends to throw that elbow quite a bit... 

I don't know that they need to start dishing out suspensions, but if you hit somebody high or throw an elbow into the side of somebody's head it should be a call and they ignored it multiple times in that last game. I feel that way no matter who's throwing the hit too. 

The Crosby hit wasn't really what I was talking about either as it was questionable as it was fast and Syd was low. There were a couple other hits that were just bad where guys threw elbows in the follow through on standing guys up that were just ugly earlier in the game.


----------



## AdamMaz

5 game 7's 

Me whenever I see players on the bench looking at the iPad 24/7:


----------



## Vostre Roy

Dear Toronto Maple Leafs,

It is almost not funny anymore.

Almost


----------



## MFB

Welp, there it is, Carolina took it in Game 7. Kudos to them, even if I wanted to be mad, Boston has enough quality sports teams that it'd just seem sad. 

I'd rather see someone new put up a fight for the cup then have the same final four every time


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Dear Toronto Maple Leafs,
> 
> It is almost not funny anymore.
> 
> Almost


They gave it an honest shot this year, I'm actually quite sad for them.



MFB said:


> I'd rather see someone new put up a fight for the cup then have the same final four every time


I can't co-sign or emphasize this enough.


The Battle for Florida should be a good series, same with Avalanche/Blues.

Hoping Calgary can advance tonight to face Edmonton for the Battle of Alberta in the 2nd round. I'm won't be very interested in the upcoming Carolina series, but would prefer they be the ones to come out ahead of whoever Rangers/Pens.


----------



## technomancer




----------



## technomancer

Not quite Toronto bad, but that still stings


----------



## AdamMaz

Rarely do I watch other teams play, even rarer do I watch almost their entire series and that was one of the best I have seen in a long while


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Rarely do I watch other teams play, even rarer do I watch almost their entire series and that was one of the best I have seen in a long while



Yeah they did way better than I expected them to. Fans will be merciless for Jarry though 

The off season will be interesting as no way they can keep Malkin, Letang, and Rust.


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Yeah they did way better than I expected them to. Fans will be merciless for Jarry though
> 
> The off season will be interesting as no way they can keep Malkin, Letang, and Rust.


Sigh. Not looking forward to it. End of an era for the Pens! We got 3 cups though so I'm content for a decade or two.


----------



## sakeido

Can't believe the Flames won. I was absolutely convinced we were gonna get goalied right out of the playoffs. Oettinger is a higher form of life. The second coming of Dominik Hasek or something. 

Now it's time for a second round, playoff, Battle of Alberta. Unreal. Can't wait.


----------



## technomancer

shpence said:


> Sigh. Not looking forward to it. End of an era for the Pens! We got 3 cups though so I'm content for a decade or two.



Yep. 

Add to that the fun that the yinzer base is already out for Jarry's head ignoring that Letang screened him on 2 goals and Matheson put another one behind him... and he was clearly not close to 100% since he was limping and had his foot iced after the game.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Add to that the fun that the yinzer base is already out for Jarry's head ignoring that Letang screened him on 2 goals and Matheson put another one behind him... and he was clearly not close to 100% since he was limping and had his foot iced after the game.


Wasn't it like 3 goals off of Matheson throughout the series? 




technomancer said:


> The off season will be interesting as no way they can keep Malkin, Letang, and Rust.


I'm sure we will continue to hear lots of rumors about Letang to Montreal, which I like the prospect of as a replacement for Petry and if we can fit him into our cap.

I don't think of Malkin as the type to take a team friendly deal, unless they can somehow convince Letang to do the same. Otherwise I think he would want to join one of his Russian friends somewhere.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Wasn't it like 3 goals off of Matheson throughout the series?



Yeah 3 banks off his skate... there is a defensive system problem there as they park in front of the goalie which makes no sense so he gets screened or deflections like that happen



AdamMaz said:


> I'm sure we will continue to hear lots of rumors about Letang to Montreal, which I like the prospect of as a replacement for Petry and if we can fit him into our cap.
> 
> I don't think of Malkin as the type to take a team friendly deal, unless they can somehow convince Letang to do the same. Otherwise I think he would want to join one of his Russian friends somewhere.



Letang wants a raise from his current $7.5 million and a 5 year term. Malkin has already said he wants to end his career in Pittsburgh and is fine taking a pay cut.

EDIT: and Vegas fired DeBoer


----------



## shpence

technomancer said:


> Letang wants a raise from his current $7.5 million and a 5 year term. Malkin has already said he wants to end his career in Pittsburgh and is fine taking a pay cut.


 I keep hearing different things so I dunno what to think at this point but we'll probably be able to hold onto Malkin and lose Letang & Rust.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> EDIT: and Vegas fired DeBoer


The best comment I saw on the subject was something to the effect of Eichel already bossing around another franchise


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> The best comment I saw on the subject was something to the effect of Eichel already bossing around another franchise



I thought it when I saw the headlines but didn't post it anywhere... that said I think he fits that franchise perfectly


----------



## AdamMaz

Even considering they've only existed for 5 years, they have already proven by long and far to be the most capriciously run franchise in all of hockey (sports?).


----------



## AdamMaz

Really bummed out that I am not able to stay awake long enough to watch much of the Western matchups this round. I caught a glimpse of Colorado (wow) and game 1 of the Alberta series has already been a bananas 9-6 game


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Calgary doing to Edmonton what they did to Dallas, only Dallas' goalie stood on his head.




Edmonton is gonna get steamrolled if they don't get better team defense.


----------



## technomancer

Well Letang will not be back for the Pens. Last I read, "He will allow the Pens to match free agent offers." He's a great player but somebody is going to overpay him on a deal with too much term given his age and injury history


----------



## technomancer

Shockingly Rust resigned for 6 years at $5.125 million... term is on the long side for a 30 year old but that is definitely less than he would have gotten in free agency.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Shockingly Rust resigned for 6 years at $5.125 million... term is on the long side for a 30 year old but that is definitely less than he would have gotten in free agency.


I suppose that almost guarantees one of Malking or Letang will not be returning?

Huge loss for St-Louis in Binnington injury and Girard's playoffs are over after breaking his sternum taking this heavy hit:


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I suppose that almost guarantees one of Malking or Letang will not be returning?
> 
> Huge loss for St-Louis in Binnington injury and Girard's playoffs are over after breaking his sternum taking this heavy hit:




Yeah last I saw Letang is going to "allow the Pens to match free agent offers" so no way he's going to be back. Somebody will do something stupid that will be great in the short term but a disaster long term 

Damn that was a brutal hit... but if Binnington is done St. Louis likely is as well though 

Also, fuck Tampa


----------



## technomancer

I repeat, fuck Tampa

Can not believe Florida got swept


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I repeat, fuck Tampa
> 
> Can not believe Florida got swept








The New England Patriots of hockey. Deal with the devil.


----------



## MFB

Hate all you want, but the Belicheck era is definitely going down in the books as the greatest dynasty in football.

But yeah, super disappointing Florida got swept by their state counterpart; but hey, COL is up 3-1, so that's something.


----------



## technomancer

Colorado being up is indeed something, like I said I don't think the Blues have a chance without Binnington.


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> Hate all you want, but the Belicheck era is definitely going down in the books as the greatest dynasty in football.


No doubt. However, would it not be more accurate to say Brady/Belicheck era, or even simply Brady era?


----------



## sakeido

Well the Flames are out... 

Sucks to get the goal called back but it's not like we deserved to win anyways. Not entirely sure what happened to the team but they didn't play anything like themselves... Edmonton certainly upped their game, especially McDavid and Draisaitl, but things that were a strength all season long and in round 1 - defense and goaltending - absolutely fell off a cliff.

God damn it. Stanley Cup playoffs are harsh. Still though, unbelievable call. I'm not at all convinced they would have been able to protect that lead since we blew every other one we had but you'd think Toronto, who called the review, would have let it slide just to get another game and few million bucks revenue in. Absolutely idiotic on so many levels.


----------



## AdamMaz

Either way looks believable to me, the unfortunate part is that it looks like it would have gone in on its own.

I still think players are getting way too much liberty crashing the net, relying on ambuguity and the benefit of doubt. Carey Price was a prophet in 2016 with the direction of the league, now look where we are. Teams are running through 3-4 goalies throughout the year like its normal.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Edmonton was an absolute madhouse last night, just wild. 'People slamming whole bottles of Whisky on top of anti-climbing spike covered statues' kind of wild.

That call is going to get talked about for a while - personally I've got mixed feelings on it. I do think it was the right call but I think it was a shitty thing to call, you know what I mean?


----------



## technomancer

It'll be talked to death, but honestly it wasn't like it was in game 7 of a close series so it'll mostly be talked about by bitter Flames fans


----------



## sakeido

technomancer said:


> It'll be talked to death, but honestly it wasn't like it was in game 7 of a close series so it'll mostly be talked about by bitter Flames fans


Even then, we've had much worse ... This has nothing on '04.


----------



## technomancer

sakeido said:


> Even then, we've had much worse ... This has nothing on '04.



I actually watched that game in 04 and legit think you guys did get screwed. This one not so much.


----------



## AdamMaz

Lets go Western Conference


----------



## technomancer

This Western Conference Final gonna' be good


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

MacKinnon and Makar, McDavid and Draisaitl. It's gonna be legendary.

I pray Smith can keep his shit together.


----------



## AxeHappy

sakeido said:


> Even then, we've had much worse ... This has nothing on '04.


I still bring that '04 one up and I'm not a Flames at all.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> This Western Conference Final gonna' be good


Already living up to the hype!


----------



## MFB

Caught the first two periods of the EDM/COL game, what a back and forth, take your eyes off the TV for a second and suddenly you're a goal behind; and then you do it again and the game is tied back up and you're even more confused. 

It'll be interesting to see if they keep the pressure up throughout the entire series


----------



## technomancer

Yeah what I caught of that Western Conference game last night was nuts.

In the East I just don't care at this point aside from my strong distaste for Tampa's organization.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> In the East I just don't care at this point aside from my strong distaste for Tampa[...].


Co-sign this all the way to Congress.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Yeah what I caught of that Western Conference game last night was nuts.
> 
> In the East I just don't care at this point aside from my strong distaste for Tampa's organization.


As an Avs fan, losing Darcy worries me, though he was on a cold streak anyway.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> As an Avs fan, losing Darcy worries me, though he was on a cold streak anyway.



Yeah losing your starter at any point in the playoffs is never good...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Yeah losing your starter at any point in the playoffs is never good...


Unless you're Tampa Bay, in which case it would be wonderful!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Unless you're Tampa Bay, in which case it would be wonderful!



#anyonebuttampa


----------



## eaeolian

He didn't help much last night...


----------



## technomancer

I was really not expecting anyone to get a shutout in that WC series... going to be interesting if swapping home ice makes any difference to the game dynamics.


----------



## MFB

Honestly, after last night's first period I was genuinely thinking EDM/COL was going to lead to a shootout, but then COL got the back-to-backs in the second and it looks like that opened up the gates. Not sure if Mikko lost the starter gig, but I'm wondering if he'll play for Game 3 given how the first two have gone with Smith.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> I was really not expecting anyone to get a shutout in that WC series... going to be interesting if swapping home ice makes any difference to the game dynamics.


That was total domination. The only reason Colorado wasn't up 2-0 after the 1st was Smith played lights-out. He just couldn't keep it up.


----------



## MFB

I feel a bit shitty too, for as much as I want McD to have his name on a cup, it also means Evander Kane's name would be on there too and that's just unacceptable


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> That was total domination. The only reason Colorado wasn't up 2-0 after the 1st was Smith played lights-out. He just couldn't keep it up.



Yeah I only caught the second last night but it did not look good for the Oilers


----------



## AdamMaz

MFB said:


> I feel a bit shitty too, for as much as I want McD to have his name on a cup, it also means Evander Kane's name would be on there too and that's just unacceptable


There is always the possibility that some other BS resurfaces and the hockey gods think it so heinous that he doesn't get put.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

It was a good run, Edmonton. I try to be optimistic but winning 4 straight feels slightly delusional... Hopefully they learn from this series and go farther next season.

Also, thoughts?



Related note: I'm not the biggest Evander Kane fan but I don't feel bad for Kadri in the slightest.


----------



## technomancer

Kadrie is a douche bag but that Kane hit was still completely unacceptable. 

The MacKinnon thing was not a slewfoot, they were hip to hip and he pulled up to stop and turn. I watched it live and have watched it ten times afterwards at normal and slow speed.

I'm also not really a fan of either team and really dislike Kadri and Kane


----------



## AdamMaz

Crash Dandicoot said:


> It was a good run, Edmonton. I try to be optimistic but winning 4 straight feels slightly delusional... Hopefully they learn from this series and go farther next season.


Smith had his moments, but with him closer to retirement, they really need to find a goalie.


Spoiler



CAREY PRICE!


----------



## technomancer

So Kane is suspended for tonight's game. Should be interesting. It's a bit surprising the Avs are looking at a sweep, I was expecting this to be a more competitive series.


----------



## MFB

Colorado sweeps Edmonton, didn't see that coming but it happened


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Colorado sweeps Edmonton, didn't see that coming but it happened



Now let's hope Rangers / Tampa goes to 7 and they beat the hell out of each other


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Ah, I didn't want our boys to get swept but that's the way she goes sometimes. The off-season should be mighty interesting; my thoughts (and hopes):

- Keep Woodcroft for sure
- Pray that Smith and Keith retire (Keith if only for the cap space)
- trade Nurse, Kassian and Puljujarvi 
- Bring up Nemo and Holloway full-time. 
- Get a solid d-man and goalie, Holland. Please.

We're looking at nearly 26m of cap space in the season after next. Lots you can do with that... if you don't fuck it up. The Oilers organization has never done that, though.


----------



## eaeolian

MFB said:


> Colorado sweeps Edmonton, didn't see that coming but it happened


I'm cautiously optimistic, even without Kadri, that this may be the Avs' year, for once.

Edit: Also, was astonished to see tripping called on the Rangers for something that was a common occurrence in the WCF.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic, even without Kadri, that this may be the Avs' year, for once.
> 
> Edit: Also, was astonished to see tripping called on the Rangers for something that was a common occurrence in the WCF.



Let's hope so... and I haven't seen an ECF game yet, but officiating was pretty random before that so no surprise if it hasn't changed.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Let's hope so... and I haven't seen an ECF game yet, but officiating was pretty random before that so no surprise if it hasn't changed.


In the WCF it was pretty much "if your team is ahead in the 3rd, and you trip, it's gonna get called. Otherwise, have at." so maybe the Cup final will be better?


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> In the WCF it was pretty much "if your team is ahead in the 3rd, and you trip, it's gonna get called. Otherwise, have at." so maybe the Cup final will be better?



I noticed that, watched a decent amount of the WCF. I'm not holding by breath for officiating to improve


----------



## AdamMaz

Get it together Rangers! What was a 2-0 series lead is now down 3-2.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

In the nicest of ways:

Man, fuck Tampa.


----------



## technomancer

Got to be honest, I don't want Tampa to win another Cup, but fuck the Rangers


----------



## AdamMaz




----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


>



Nah that Rangers team is dirty as hell, I can't be upset about them going home. Trouba and LeFrenier made a hobby out of throwing elbows and head shots whenever possible so I'm glad they're golfing.


----------



## MFB




----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Nah that Rangers team is dirty as hell, I can't be upset about them going home. Trouba and LeFrenier made a hobby out of throwing elbows and head shots whenever possible so I'm glad they're golfing.


I would normally agree with you about dirty play/teams, but I can make an exception against Tampa, so:


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Genuinely hope the Avs take the broom to Tampa like it's going out of style.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Shea Weber ('s contract) have been traded to the Golden Knights for Evgenii Dadonov. Wondering if this trade will go through ahaha

Also not sure how those affect the salary caps of both teams, Weber is still on the LTIR and the Habs had virtually no cap room.


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Also not sure how those affect the salary caps of both teams, Weber is still on the LTIR and the Habs had virtually no cap room.


Dadonov = 1 year left on contract with a cap hit of somewhere around 5 million.
Weber = LTIR for 4 years (not sure what the cap hit ends up being, but I can only imagine much lower than 5 million).

Vegas gets immediate cap flexibility. Montreal gets a roster player on an expiring contract, then longterm cap space/flexibility. It certainly does limit what we can do in free agency this offseason, however I think it will take another year or two before we can be aggressive anyway. Good trade for both.

Loved watching Tampa squirm last night in only the 1st period and seeing Cirelli/Cooper lose their composure


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Dadonov = 1 year left on contract with a cap hit of somewhere around 5 million.
> Weber = LTIR for 4 years (not sure what the cap hit ends up being, but I can only imagine much lower than 5 million).
> 
> Vegas gets immediate cap flexibility. Montreal gets a roster player on an expiring contract, then longterm cap space/flexibility. It certainly does limit what we can do in free agency this offseason, however I think it will take another year or two before we can be aggressive anyway. Good trade for both.
> 
> Loved watching Tampa squirm last night in only the 1st period and seeing Cirelli/Cooper lose their composure



Well, can't see any flaw in that logic!

And side note, that's the second time in a row that the Habs trade their captain to Vegas, so why not giving the "C" to Petry?


----------



## AdamMaz

Game 2, 5-0 COL with 3 minutes left in the 2nd... Tampa is getting thoroughly dominated in all aspects. Watching Colorado outplay them basically the entire series thus far, I don't know that Tampa can keep up with them, let alone turn the series around. A potential sweep looks surprisingly realistic.


----------



## ElysianGuitars

Tampa finally facing an actually good team in the final, says a lot.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Game 2, 5-0 COL with 3 minutes left in the 2nd... Tampa is getting thoroughly dominated in all aspects. Watching Colorado outplay them basically the entire series thus far, I don't know that Tampa can keep up with them, let alone turn the series around. A potential sweep looks surprisingly realistic.



Cooper apparently said something about Colorado not being able to keep up this pace. He clearly didn't watch the earlier series


----------



## technomancer

Cooper is so annoying... and this is freaking hilarious looking at the "controversy"... pointing out there were 7 Tampa skaters at the same time is priceless


----------



## AdamMaz

I didn't realize the 7 Lightning players 

Cooper's post-game was incredibly cringeworthy... boohoo.


----------



## technomancer

Let me repeat


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

And then see that Kadri was basically in a 1 on 3 and still scored, so....


----------



## technomancer

Good on Trotz for taking a year off while still taking the Islanders money


----------



## AdamMaz

Meanwhile in an alternate universe, Ovechkin is still scoring goals from the same spot


----------



## technomancer

PS could somebody tell the announcer that Tampa lost


----------



## AdamMaz

Jack Johnson is a Stanley Cup champion! 

Kudos to the refs for not whistling the icings, as the Lightning were getting lazy.

Happy for Lehkonen, clutch again!


----------



## technomancer

There are a lot of guys on that team that I am happy to see get a Cup.

Johnson was actually not bad at the end of his time here (though he was horrid early on) the main problem was the contract Rutherford signed him to. Pens are STILL taking a salary cap hit for that nonsense


----------



## technomancer

Perry has become the first player in NHL history to be on the losing team in 3 consecutive Stanley Cup Finals


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Perry has become the first player in NHL history to be on the losing team in 3 consecutive Stanley Cup Finals


The best part is he is signed to Tampa for another season 

Rumor has it that next season, they will be presenting the Clarence S Campbell Bowl with the Stanley Cup.


----------



## AdamMaz

techno, what does your gut say about Malkin/Letang?


----------



## JD27

Free agency should be interesting this year. I know the Caps will be busy. They really have no choice if they want to compete. Backstrom had hip surgery and is expected to be out all next season at a minimum. I think he probably played his last game. Only 2 other NHL players that had that particular surgery were Jovanovski who played 37 games and Kesler who never played again. Wilson is out until December at best after knee surgery. The goaltending situation is grim, either Vanecek or Samsonov or both have to go. Plus Kempny and Schultz are off the books so there will be some extra cap space to use for a change.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Backstrom had hip surgery and is expected to be out all next season at a minimum. I think he probably played his last game.






JD27 said:


> The goaltending situation is grim, either Vanecek or Samsonov or both have to go.


I was under the impression that they were both good prospects?


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> techno, what does your gut say about Malkin/Letang?



I'm betting they cave on Letang and back a truck full of money to his door and let Malkin go... but we'll see. I've heard rumors Letang wants 5 years and the Pens have said there is no way that is happening. Burke just said yesterday that they still want to resign both but it has to be at term / cap hit that works for the team.

My main concern is that they let them go then overpay for guys that are nowhere near as good in free agency. 

I'm also concerned that the team seems to have some good players that should be in the NHL already that for some reason aren't and don't seem likely to be with IIRC 4 or 5 college undrafted free agents signed to NHL contracts.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I'm betting they cave on Letang and back a truck full of money to his door and let Malkin go.


I was thinking the same, a good all-situation puck moving defenceman is far more valuable, while a forward is far more negligable, especially in their twilight years.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> I was thinking the same, a good all-situation puck moving defenceman is far more valuable, while a forward is far more negligable, especially in their twilight years.



Yep... especially when it's been IIRC 5 years since Malkin has played a full season. Great player and I'm going to be sad to see him go, but if he won't do something like 3 years at $5 or $6 million I don't see him getting resigned.

Then again Letang wants 5 years and $8+ million and I don't see that happening with the Pens. I think the amount is doable but I don't think management is going to budge from that 3 year number. I guess we should know by the draft, as if they can't sign him I am sure they will try to move him for something before that since he only has a partial no trade clause.


----------



## AdamMaz

Aside from what should be a bananas draft/offseason for my team and the aforementioned Pens drama, elsewhere in the league I am keeping a curious eye on:

Boston's implosion.
Winnipeg at the crossroads.
How aggressive Detroit, New Jersey and Seattle go in the UFA market, as they are poised for building up their rosters.
RFA offer sheets.
Where MA Fleury lands?
How Edmonton tweaks their roster, notably goaltending.


----------



## MFB

I truly have no idea why Cassidy was let go, dude took us to Stanley Cup contention since taking the position; and it's not like we just laid down in any of the post seasons we lost, I think only one final round ended in 5 games.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> I truly have no idea why Cassidy was let go, dude took us to Stanley Cup contention since taking the position; and it's not like we just laid down in any of the post seasons we lost, I think only one final round ended in 5 games.



Yeah that seemed dumb and also seems like it is going to cost them Pasta as well... just crazy


----------



## AdamMaz

If I remember the sequence of events correctly, even after Pastrnak made those comments, ownership still went ahead and gave Sweeney an extension. Smoking that good crack apparently.


----------



## JD27

AdamMaz said:


> I was under the impression that they were both good prospects?


They were good prospects… At this point they look like career backups at best. They are both wildly inconsistent and often “Lose you games” kind of bad. The team typically wins in spite of them, very rarely have either stole a game and certainly not in the playoffs.


----------



## technomancer

Things I do not understand:
Giving a goalie that has had core muscle surgery twice in the last 2 seasons and was bad enough that you basically didn't trust him to play the first half of the season a raise over his current contract.

I like DeSmith, and when he's hot he is an excellent goaltender, but giving him a raise makes no sense. I guess it's his reward for playing well for the short time Jarry was injured before he went out for the season againn.


----------



## AdamMaz

Despite Wright making more sense for a lot of reasons, my gut tells me that we will use the 1st overall for Slafkovsky because of the higher ceiling and how he may fit on a top line with Suzuki/Caufield.

In other "F Tampa" news, check out what Kypreos said about the McDonagh trade.


----------



## technomancer

Yikes that sounds like a Vegas move...


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Yikes that sounds like a Vegas move...


That shit would not surprise me at all. It's very much in line with every pro sport that has a cap.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Letang signed with Pittsburg for 6yr / 6.1mil$ average.

Wonder what Techno will have to say on that


----------



## AdamMaz

The structure of the contract is frontloaded, which makes perfect sense and is a wonderful compromise for both. Still surprised by the low AAV, the highest years still being only 8m.

Georgiev to Colorado for a handful of mid-tier picks, looks like Kuemper is hitting the market.


----------



## eaeolian

Well, I guess the Avs aren't re-signing Kuemper.


----------



## technomancer

Vostre Roy said:


> Letang signed with Pittsburg for 6yr / 6.1mil$ average.
> 
> Wonder what Techno will have to say on that



Given there is nobody even close to as good available, much less at that money I can't complain. The term is what it is, and by that point they'll be in a rebuild mode anyways. That said I'm not familiar enough with the penalties for frontloaded contracts when somebody retires or gets bought out to know how badly this is going to bite them later


----------



## Vostre Roy

DeBrincat to the Sens for the 7th overall, 2nd round pick and 3rd of next year I think.

That is some serious firepower added to this team, will be interesting to see how this goes


----------



## Vostre Roy

Slafkovsky 1st overall by the Habs


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> DeBrincat to the Sens for the 7th overall, 2nd round pick and 3rd of next year I think.
> 
> That is some serious firepower added to this team, will be interesting to see how this goes


Great move by the Sens.

Love that we drafted Slafkovsky and thankfully they went to get Kirby Dach for those of us that have been dying for a center. I know Dach went 3rd overall a few years ago, a big and young center that is/was projected as a 2nd liner, but I am worried that he hasn't been living up to the hype. It does have the potential to be a great move overall for the organization, as our centerline is still thin.

Bye Romanov


----------



## technomancer

I literally just saw one of the best statistics to shut somebody up about Letang and turnovers ever (if you don't see the local yinzer comments the never ending whine about Letang and Malkin is that they both turn the puck over too much)

On average Letang turns the puck over 6 more times per 82 games than Hedman


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Kassian is gone to Arizona

Thank God


----------



## technomancer

So from everything I'm seeing the Pens are going to lose Malkin because they won't go a 4th year on his contract. If true that is completely ridiculous as they're going to end up paying more for a less capable player in free agency or having Carter as a second line center. Neither seems like a great idea given how much Carter trailed off after inking his current contract.

Back to waiting to see what shakes out lol

On the comedy front, Toronto is discussing a trade for Matt Murray with Ottawa.

EDIT: damn it, Malkin is going to free agency... and they didn't qualify Heinen.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> On the comedy front, Toronto is discussing a trade for Matt Murray with Ottawa.


Confirmed


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Confirmed



I can not understand this. Murray can be amazing in a strong tandem but he has proved over and over he isn't capable of handling the workload of a starting NHL goaltender... and even with salary retention I believe they're paying him around $4.5 million so it doesn't exactly save cap space either.


----------



## technomancer

Josh Yohe nailed it... 

"To recap…

• 6 years for Rust (too long)
• 6 years for Letang (too long)
• 6 years for Rakell (too long)

Hextall was never comfortable offering Malkin more than 3 years. 

IMO, for better or worse, Hextall and Burke were never all that committed to bringing Malkin back."

Going to be interesting to see who is 2C and who fills the numerous other holes in the team. We've got a bunch of undrafted free agents signed, but given Sully's hatred of playing anyone under 25 I can't see them getting a shot in the lineup...


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> • 6 years for Rust (too long)
> • 6 years for Letang (too long)
> • 6 years for Rakell (too long)


Why do I feel like Pittsburgh always signs players to too much term and too much money? Its as if there is an unwritten code that everyone has to sign for around 5x5, the kind of contract you always regret 1-2 seasons in for the next 3+ and pray to trade away.


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Why do I feel like Pittsburgh always signs players to too much term and too much money? Its as if there is an unwritten code that everyone has to sign for around 5x5, the kind of contract you always regret 1-2 seasons in for the next 3+ and pray to trade away.



Yeah I was hoping it was going to change when GMJR left, but apparently not. I'm actually ok with the salaries in question for the most part but the term is way too long on Rust and Rakell. Letang the term was basically an "ok how can we get this cheaper" so I at least understand the reason for that one.

And we now have 8 D on one way contracts since they signed Joseph to a one way deal 

Either there is a trade brewing for Pettersson, Matheson, or Dumolin or somebody needs relieved of their job...


----------



## JD27

So I guess the Caps are going to make a hard push for Kuemper with Vanecek traded to NJ and Samsonov not being qualified. I understand not qualifying Samsonov, they would have likely paid him more after arbitration. But why not attempt to trade him off, unless there was just no market. Tomorrow should be interesting for sure.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Oilers don't have Kulak or a good goalie on lockdown yet. I hope Holland figures his shit ou-hahahahahah nah we're gonna lose Kulak and get a 35+ year old goaltender who am I kidding


----------



## AxeHappy

*Extreme life long Leafs' fan sigh*
Murray? As our current starter? 

Guess we can't go out in the first round again if we don't make the playoffs...


----------



## technomancer

Shocker, Malkin did sign after all... 4 years $6.1 million. Salary isn't bad, term will likely be a problem but given the other contracts they've signed the team will be a dumpster fire at a geriatric home by then anyways so why not 

Now they need to shed a defenseman and find a replacement for Heinen. They've got capable younger guys that could probably fill the LW spot but I suspect they'll sign a "veteran" just because that's the Pens way...


----------



## eaeolian

Vostre Roy said:


> Slafkovsky 1st overall by the Habs


That dude is HUGE.


----------



## eaeolian

Colorado looking like they're serious about a repeat - although that seems like too long a term for Nichuskin.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Salary isn't bad, term will likely be a problem but given the other contracts they've signed the team will be a dumpster fire at a geriatric home by then anyways so why not



Taking a page from the Caps playbook. Would have been weird seeing Malkin in another uniform anyway.


----------



## technomancer

JD27 said:


> Taking a page from the Caps playbook. Would have been weird seeing Malkin in another uniform anyway.



Yep and I agree... can't be upset about any of it either as for the most part the deals are better than they would have gotten for a similar caliber player in free agency. The only issue is player age (well and maybe that Rakell's performance is still questionable to give him an extended deal). Despite the yinzer outcry Malkin was by far the best option available. I mean Malkin is literally a guy that delayed knee surgery so he could play in the playoffs and was the best performer on the team against the Islanders in that series.

I can't even be upset about the first round exit this year given they were on their third string goalie for all but 2 games and still took one of the better teams in the East to 7 games... and played a starter that really shouldn't have been back in net yet for game 7.

My main curiosity at this point is seeing if some of the younger players FINALLY get a shot given the number of open bottom six slots and what they do with D since we have 8 guys signed on one way deals... and if they put PO on waivers he is pretty much guaranteed to get claimed by somebody. Oh and if DeSmith actually cuts it as a backup this year... they really can't afford to burn Jarry out and have him either be exhausted or injured again for the end of the season.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> My main curiosity at this point is seeing if some of the younger players FINALLY get a shot given the number of open bottom six slots and what they do with D since we have 8 guys signed on one way deals... and if they put PO on waivers he is pretty much guaranteed to get claimed by somebody. Oh and if DeSmith actually cuts it as a backup this year... they really can't afford to burn Jarry out and have him either be exhausted or injured again for the end of the season.


There should be some backups available this year, I think. They would be wise to explore options. They should also play the young guys to build some continuity with the old guys. As long as most of them are signed for, you can afford a year of knowing you're not a cup contender to build long term.


----------



## sakeido

Gaudreau is leaving Calgary ... right when we got good! We had the best line in the NHL! 

Now he's probably going home to Jersey... goddamn it. It's one thing to lose him, it's another thing to lose him for nothing. Ouch.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> There should be some backups available this year, I think. They would be wise to explore options. They should also play the young guys to build some continuity with the old guys. As long as most of them are signed for, you can afford a year of knowing you're not a cup contender to build long term.



Agreed on all points. I am really hoping to see some young guys actually get a shot, but the Pens have been TERRIBLE about letting younger talent on the ice for a long time. In addition to the couple good guys that were already in the system they signed four or five undrafted college free agents late in the season so would love to see what some of those guys can do.

I'm not sure why they signed DeSmith to a 2 year deal with a raise when there are better options available. If he was consistent it would be one thing but like I said before Jarry was basically exhausted because he carried the first 3/4 of the season mostly on his own. DeSmith was literally only getting starts in back to back games because he was really off his game. Guy is just WAY too streaky. Fortunately he ended up hot at the end of the season after Jarry got hurt, at least until the core muscle injury that required surgery for the second season in a row.


----------



## JD27

sakeido said:


> Gaudreau is leaving Calgary ... right when we got good! We had the best line in the NHL!
> 
> Now he's probably going home to Jersey... goddamn it. It's one thing to lose him, it's another thing to lose him for nothing. Ouch.


Ouch that one hurts for sure. Surprised they wouldn’t have shipped him out earlier if they got the feeling he wouldn’t resign. Or maybe they really thought a solid run at the cup was possible and kept him anyway. I don’t think he will live up to whatever he signs, especially if it is NJ or PHI. He’s a good player, but kind of strikes me as a guy that would need some good line mates like he has to put those numbers up consistently


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

The Kane signing was surprisingly not horrendous. 4x5.125 is about right, though I would've preferred a 3 year offering.


----------



## technomancer

Crash Dandicoot said:


> The Kane signing was surprisingly not horrendous. 4x5.125 is about right, though I would've preferred a 3 year offering.



If nothing else it will be interesting to see if he turns back into a complete douche bag now that he was an extended contract again...


----------



## technomancer

NINE... NINE D on one way deals  I actually like the signing just wondering who is going to go.









Penguins Sign Defenseman Jan Rutta to a Three-Year Contract


The Pittsburgh Penguins signed defenseman Jan Rutta to a three-year contract worth $8.25 million, it was announced today by general manager Ron Hextall.




www.nhl.com





They have got to have some trades lined up...


----------



## JD27

I don’t think Kuemper is an elite goalie, but he is solid. And if they are going to continue to leave the goalie out to dry with that defense, I guess Kuemper/Lindgren should fair better than Vanecek/Samsonov. 

Guess the Leafs are aiming for another 1st round loss with Murray/Samsonov… that’s an ugly tandem.


----------



## eaeolian

JD27 said:


> I don’t think Kuemper is an elite goalie, but he is solid. And if they are going to continue to leave the goalie out to dry with that defense, I guess Kuemper/Lindgren should fair better than Vanecek/Samsonov.


Clearly Colorado agrees with your assessment of "solid", which makes this deal (until he's 37) kinda...nuts?


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> NINE... NINE D on one way deals  I actually like the signing just wondering who is going to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penguins Sign Defenseman Jan Rutta to a Three-Year Contract
> 
> 
> The Pittsburgh Penguins signed defenseman Jan Rutta to a three-year contract worth $8.25 million, it was announced today by general manager Ron Hextall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nhl.com


Ex-Lightning 

Some thoughts on today's headlines...

- Red Wings make next year more interesting with Chiarot and Copp.
- Happy for Kulak (4y EDM)
- Happy for Lehkonen (5y COL)
- Didn't think NYR had room for a contract like Trocheck (7y)
- Giroux to OTT  (3y)
- Edmonton finally has a goalie in Campbell (5y x 5m)
- Even with salary retention, I'm surprised Carolina were able to acquire Brent Burns in their cap.
- Tampa Bay locking up their core, the following three all got 8 years extensions... Sergachev (8.5m is too much), Cirelli (6.25m) and Cernak (5.2m). Now we know where McDonagh's cap hit is going. When you consider this and the other players they already have signed long term, the tax advantage is absolutely insane. I don't know that there is anywhere else in the league where you can have a core like this + have it signed longterm.

- Slafkovsky max-value ELC


----------



## AdamMaz

Pacioretty traded to Carolina.


----------



## MFB

Honest to God I forget Giroux finished this year with the Panthers, and I was just thinking it's going to be weird seeing him not weird the white/orange anymore. Wonder why Florida bounced him so quick, they're a fairly young team so I can't imagine it hurt having some veterans helping them out.


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> Pacioretty traded to Carolina.


Damn. Vegas disassembles.

At least maybe I can see Pags now.


----------



## technomancer

MFB said:


> Honest to God I forget Giroux finished this year with the Panthers, and I was just thinking it's going to be weird seeing him not weird the white/orange anymore. Wonder why Florida bounced him so quick, they're a fairly young team so I can't imagine it hurt having some veterans helping them out.



Simple: salary cap


----------



## technomancer

Gaudreau is now a Blue Jacket


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

I am pleasantly surprised with the signings for Edmonton. I'm a little hesitant on Campbell at 5x5 but are far as the options available it wasn't the worst outcome. Kulak was a sigh of relief, now there's Yamamoto and McLeod to grab. Puljujarvi's situation is going to be interesting. hopefully Holland nabs Strome, too.


----------



## AdamMaz

Crash Dandicoot said:


> Kulak was a sigh of relief, now there's Yamamoto and McLeod to grab.


I thought I saw that McLeod announced retirement?


----------



## JD27

eaeolian said:


> Clearly Colorado agrees with your assessment of "solid", which makes this deal (until he's 37) kinda...nuts?



Well he wanted 6 years, so I guess 5 is a win. I like the Avs approach though, they let Grubauer walk after being a Vezina Trophy finalist and Kuemper after winning a cup. They aren’t overpaying for goalies and both were due for raises.


----------



## JD27

technomancer said:


> Gaudreau is now a Blue Jacket


Didn’t see that coming.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

AdamMaz said:


> I thought I saw that McLeod announced retirement?



Ryan McLeod, not Cody


----------



## sakeido

JD27 said:


> Didn’t see that coming.


after taxes he left something like $20 million after taxes on the table going there, vs. Calgary's 8 x 10.5 deal

definitely outta left field. If he actually went home to Jersey/Philly I don't think I would have booed him. Now though? Every time he touches the puck, no standing O before the game, nothing ... he's dead to me

especially after stringing us along to the absolute last minute. We could have done something to get Fiala or DeBrincat and avoid a rebuild but now? Who the hell knows


----------



## technomancer

I have no idea what is going on


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> I have no idea what is going on


Of all the destinations speculated on for Petry, I did not even hear a whisper of Pittsburgh, color me surprised. I imagine he will be a wonderful #2 to Letang, all situations kind of defenseman. Great when he is "on", but can be streaky and make boneheaded turnovers.

Poehling was a 1st round pick, good young 200ft centerman, I had a lot of hope in him. Injury really hampered his progression and lowered his projection to a reliable 4th line center. Perhaps with a better opportunity and some time, he will come to blossom.

Although it sounded like Matheson had a good bounceback season, my limited knowledge of him as me feeling underwhelmed by this return. I'm sure they will be sure to sing his praises here as a local boy.


----------



## Vostre Roy

Petry can be a solid top-4, last year has been his worse after the year before where he had its best. Hope for you guys that he'll be the 2020-21 version of himself.

I'm a bit sad about loosing Poehling, always thought that his first game hat trick was an odd point that raised hopes of some fans way too high, but he still has potential to be a solid third liner at some point.

Not sure what salary Matheson conduct but I guess that he's still paid less than Petry, which was the whole point of trading the latter


----------



## AdamMaz

Vostre Roy said:


> Not sure what salary Matheson conduct but I guess that he's still paid less than Petry, which was the whole point of trading the latter


Petry $6.25m x 3y.
Matheson $4.875m x 4y.

Poehling is $0.75m and RFA after next season.

Despite our extremely promising defence prospects, the roster corp is looking mighty thin at the moment. Hoping there is another trade coming up in the near future because we still have little to no cap space for signing. Our top-4 is basically 3 second-pairing defenceman, with a clear weakness on the right side.


----------



## Vostre Roy

AdamMaz said:


> Our top-4 is basically 3 second-pairing defenceman, with a clear weakness on the right side.



Well, similar position than last year basically. I still feel bad for Montembeault and Primeau who had next to nobody to help them through the season. And for the record, I never liked Petry, thought that I was wrong about him after his 2020-21 season, but he came back to his sketchy plays and puck mishandling last year.

With all that said, I've read that Pitlick's 2yrs contract is 1.1mils/season, now that is something I can stand behind, hopefully he can play next season just like he did right after the Habs reclaimed him through the waivers


----------



## technomancer

Pens still have 9 D signed, though Smith is at least waiver exempt. I suspect this won't be the last trade and assuming Petry isn't over the hill the D core has improved. Matheson had a good year for the Pens, but it will be interesting to see if he will carry on going forward.

Oh and I did hear the Petry rumor, but discounted it


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Pens still have 9 D signed, though Smith is at least waiver exempt. I suspect this won't be the last trade and assuming Petry isn't over the hill the D core has improved. Matheson had a good year for the Pens, but it will be interesting to see if he will carry on going forward.
> 
> Oh and I did hear the Petry rumor, but discounted it


Petry will be fine as a 2nd D pairing. MTL wasn't going to be competitive anyway and I feel like this is a real housecleaning.

The elephant in the room, of course, is Price.


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> Petry will be fine as a 2nd D pairing. MTL wasn't going to be competitive anyway and I feel like this is a real housecleaning.
> 
> The elephant in the room, of course, is Price.



Yeah pretty sure Price is done, he just needs to come to the realization. If they're lucky he realizes it and retires before he burns another season for them. I love Price and would love to see him come back and be successful, just don't realistically see it happening.

As for the Pens seems like the roster has a ton of talent.. but is probably too old for the kind of mileage it takes for an 82 game season and Cup run. But we'll see. They're also likely to lose a D or two to waiver claims given they have 9 guys under contract and only one of them is waiver exempt. They also have IIRC 4 undrafted college free agents they signed at the end of last year plus the AHL guys so unless something changes there will be some younger guys in the bottom six at least.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Yeah pretty sure Price is done, he just needs to come to the realization. If they're lucky he realizes it and retires before he burns another season for them. I love Price and would love to see him come back and be successful, just don't realistically see it happening.


Most of the discussion is for him to be on LTIR this season because his retiring this year would be basically salary cap destruction for the team, and that way he still gets paid. He's done, though, I just can't see him coming back.


----------



## AdamMaz

eaeolian said:


> Most of the discussion is for him to be on LTIR this season because his retiring this year would be basically salary cap destruction for the team, and that way he still gets paid. He's done, though, I just can't see him coming back.


I still don't fully understand how LTIR works, but that sounds an awful lot like the Weber situation and makes sense overall. I would be equally surprised to ever see him back.


----------



## AdamMaz

With Gaudreau leaving and freeing up cap space, I'm having trouble understanding how the Matthew Tkachuk situation is where it is...


----------



## eaeolian

AdamMaz said:


> With Gaudreau leaving and freeing up cap space, I'm having trouble understanding how the Matthew Tkachuk situation is where it is...


Calgary is cheap?


----------



## sakeido

Calgary offered Johnny more money than anybody else... a lot more. He left anyway to be closer to home.

They also offered Tkachuk a ton of money, probably more than anybody else... and he's going to leave anyway to be closer to home.

There's nothing they could have done to keep either one of them. At least Tkachuk told the team he's not staying. The rumored Tkachuk for Kyrou/(Tarasenko or Krug)/Neighbours trade sounds really nice and would let us continue to compete.



eaeolian said:


> Calgary is cheap?


There's also this. The Saddledome is a fuckin embarrassment. Last time I went, there was an inch of standing "water" under the urinals in the washroom. Our multi-billionaire owner who makes some ludicrous amount of dividends per year, maybe $600-700 million, threw a tantrum over $25 million in cost escalation on the new arena and pulled the plug on the deal. Total estimated cost of the arena? $634 million. Taxpayers were paying for half and he was going to keep 98% of the revenue. 

Guy lives on a yacht in the middle of the ocean so he doesn't have to pay any taxes. I actually work for his company. Relative to inflation my salary has dropped about 25% since I started here. I got promoted, finally got a decent raise - its about half what inflation is at so far this year. In that same time, the dividend has gone up 700%

So on one hand it really, really sucks to see the team getting dismantled like this but on the other, he's just getting what he deserves so


----------



## JD27

Wow, I actually feel bad for Calgary. They looked like a solid team for the near future, now Tkachuk wants out too. I can’t remember a team losing two 100pt guys in the same offseason. I’ve heard the “arena is a turd” theory ossed around along with the taxes and COVID lockdowns in Canada being a reason that Gaudreau wanted out.


----------



## AdamMaz

JD27 said:


> Wow, I actually feel bad for Calgary. They looked like a solid team for the near future, now Tkachuk wants out too. I can’t remember a team losing two 100pt guys in the same offseason.


Can you imagine if Mangiapane wanted out too? Crazy.


----------



## sakeido

AdamMaz said:


> Can you imagine if Mangiapane wanted out too? Crazy.


He definitely wants to stay. I think he sees a big opportunity for himself now, top line and PP1 time.

At least we still have Lindholm? Guy is chronically underappreciated, Selke runner up who also scored 40+ goals and he's on a very team friendly deal


----------



## AdamMaz

Would this UFA/RFA logjam just resolve itself already, this is so unsettling... overhaul my damn team already!


----------



## Vostre Roy

How about that Tkatchuk trade? Feels like the Panthers paid the big buck for him (Huberdeau, Weegar, 2025 1st rnd pick and a prospect), guess its more of a long term move as Hubs is a little bit older but Weegar is also a pretty good player, might hurt the d-line sooner than later. And they are running out of 1st draft pick to trade

Not sure that Florida is better after that trade, Calgary get something to save this year but seeing how neither Gaudreau and Tkatchuk refuses to sign their new contract, it might pause this year's problem to the next


----------



## technomancer

Yeah seemed like Florida doing something for the sake of doing something to be honest... I agree they're not a better team after this trade.


----------



## sakeido

Tkachuk for Huberdeau!? Crazy on its own but Weegar, a prospect and a first round pick too. Insane deal.

Hubey and Weegar are both Canadian boys so maybe they'll resign. We've got 9.3 mil in cap space left with Lucic and Monahan (who is now the highest paid Flame) coming off the books next year. 

This also gives us a big logjam on left D... I expect someone is moving out. Kylington would be my guess


----------



## MFB

sakeido said:


> Tkachuk for Huberdeau!? Crazy on its own but Weegar, a prospect and a first round pick too. Insane deal.
> 
> Hubey and Weegar are both Canadian boys so maybe they'll resign. We've got 9.3 mil in cap space left with Lucic and Monahan (who is now the highest paid Flame) coming off the books next year.
> 
> This also gives us a big logjam on left D... I expect someone is moving out. Kylington would be my guess



Don't make me have to hate Weegar for donning a Habs jersey


----------



## AdamMaz

FLA trades a silky playmaker for a gritty/physical one, to include Weegar and the extras is the upgrade fee or market sweetener. They may also have felt that Huberdeau being UFA next year would not resign, considering the Quebec native has said he would like to play for the Habs and we will have almost 14m coming off the books (Drouin, Byron and Dadonov).

CGY more or less replaces the loss of Gaudreau and get a (good?) defenceman.

FLA probably overpaid, likely for the risk of CGY losing Huberdeau in a year, but I think both teams adressed differing situations/needs reasonably well.


----------



## sakeido

AdamMaz said:


> FLA trades a silky playmaker for a gritty/physical one, to include Weegar and the extras is the upgrade fee or market sweetener. They may also have felt that Huberdeau being UFA next year would not resign, considering the Quebec native has said he would like to play for the Habs and we will have almost 14m coming off the books (Drouin, Byron and Dadonov).
> 
> CGY more or less replaces the loss of Gaudreau and get a (good?) defenceman.
> 
> FLA probably overpaid, likely for the risk of CGY losing Huberdeau in a year, but I think both teams adressed differing situations/needs reasonably well.


my guess is Calgary isn't going to repeat the same mistake, if Huberdeau or Weegar haven't resigned by the trade deadline they're gone..


----------



## JD27

That trade seems to make more sense for Calgary than Florida. Unless there was some indication that Huberdeau wasn’t going to stay next year. I guess the upside for Florida is they are getting back a guy that is 5 years younger.


----------



## technomancer

So with Heinen resigned the Pens are 99% the same team as last year with an upgraded defense... could be interesting. The only guys not resigned are Boyle and Rodrigues.


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> So with Heinen resigned the Pens are 99% the same team as last year* with an upgraded defense.*.. could be interesting.


Either you will be right or your Pens D corp rants are about to get Steve Dangle level good 

Klingberg signing for 1yx7m in Anaheim is very illustrative of the cap situation around the league and the market as a whole


----------



## technomancer

Eh worst case they suck... I lived through the Rico Fata years so I'll survive


----------



## ElysianGuitars

AdamMaz said:


> Either you will be right or your Pens D corp rants are about to get Steve Dangle level good
> 
> Klingberg signing for 1yx7m in Anaheim is very illustrative of the cap situation around the league and the market as a whole


Reports said Klingberg wanted a lot more from Dallas than he ultimately got in UFA, and Dallas also offered him more than he got, just didn't offer him the term he wanted. His agent really screwed up, not surprised he fired his agent.


----------



## technomancer

Wow









Lehner expected out for season for Golden Knights after surgery


Robin Lehner is expected to be out for the season for the Vegas Golden Knights because of a hip injury, the team said Thursday.




www.nhl.com


----------



## technomancer

Oh and this is pretty rough too









Pacioretty of Hurricanes to have surgery, likely out first half of season


Max Pacioretty will have surgery to repair a torn Achilles on Wednesday.




www.nhl.com


----------



## AdamMaz

technomancer said:


> Oh and this is pretty rough too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacioretty of Hurricanes to have surgery, likely out first half of season
> 
> 
> Max Pacioretty will have surgery to repair a torn Achilles on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nhl.com


Not only was the MTL/VGL trade brilliant and has aged like fine wine, but also perfect timing in respect to what looks to have been the peak of his production/career. Unfortunate that he can't stay healthy.

I couldn't help but laugh when I recently saw on the front page of NHL.com a season preview article on Carolina with the subtext/hook "overcoming Pacioretty injury" as if they didn't just get him for _literally nothing  _


----------



## AdamMaz

Would be nice if some of these NYI 4-6 trades lined up would materialize already... Lou, get off the loo!


----------



## technomancer

AdamMaz said:


> Would be nice if some of these NYI 4-6 trades lined up would materialize already... Lou, get off the loo!



Yeah lot of stuff seems to be in limbo lately...

As for Carolina I think it's more they didn't sign a couple of guys they would have kept because they were getting Pacioretty and now he's out so they have a significant hole in their lineup

Seems like time to start the 2022-2023 thread...


----------



## AdamMaz

Details still emerging, but looks like Monahan to MTL and Kadri signs in CGY.


----------

